# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Sous Vide, who's doing it?

## The_Penguin

Seems to me a few members mentioned buying the Anova precision cooker in the post your latest purchase thread a while ago.

For those who got one, how's it working out?

I got mine, and am very happy with the results.
Steak is particularly good, chicken breasts and ribs as well.

We get these skin-on garlic pepper chicken breasts from Costco.
They are great on the gas BBQ, but need babysitting as they can easily incinerate if left unattended. Sous vide works well on them, though the skin can get a bit soggy, haven't quite perfected them.

Have had great results with striploin steak, either finished on the gas BBQ or blasted with a Searzall. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS5oW_LNbA8

Did some tenderloins tonight, they were very good. Back ribs are on-deck for tomorrow night. 12 hours at 165 is the plan.

----------


## bball2

Got my Anova precision cooker after seeing a bunch of people on that latest purchase thread  :thumbs up:  

I've only used it a few times so far, but excellent steaks each time! Serious eats has a really good guide with instructions / different variations you can try:

http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/06/f...ide-steak.html

Most of mine have been boneless rib eyes - thawed after being frozen in a sealed bag, cooked at 1-1.5 hours at 135°F (medium rare), seasoned and cooked for about 30-45s on each side with butter on a cast iron pan.

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by bball2_ 
> *
> Most of mine have been boneless rib eyes - thawed after being frozen in a sealed bag, cooked at 1-1.5 hours at 135°F (medium rare), seasoned and cooked for about 30-45s on each side with butter on a cast iron pan.*



 :thumbs up:  

I've settled on 129F myself. Like 'em a bit rarer than medium rare.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Yeah I use mine about once a week. It's even better now that the apps finally support wireless control so I can start cooking while I'm out.




> _Originally posted by bball2_ 
> *thawed after being frozen in a sealed bag*



I don't even bother thawing. Just throw it in frozen and start cooking. Add about an extra 20 minutes to your cook time once the water hits cooking temperature.

----------


## BigDL

I had some squid done Sous Vide and damm that was tasty.

----------


## killramos

It's pretty cool and I have been using it a lot to cook meats weeknight as it is a good compromise between time and ease. Toss the meat in the sous vide with a dry rub of some kind and roast some vegetables in the oven. Maybe throw a pot of rice on. Easy. 

I tend to sear my stuff off on the stove though, if I'm going to bother firing up the bbq and going outside I'll just cook my steaks out there. 

Made a confit duck roulade a few weeks back that was to die for!

Overall it's a nice tool to have in the kitchen for low cleanup low involvement dinners.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

How well does a steak sear after being cooked sous vide? Just using butter and cast iron?

----------


## blitz

It's important to pay it dry, then it seers really well. Butter and any heavy pan that retains a lot of heat.

----------


## The_Penguin

I started searing on a really hot gas grill, worked pretty well. Most say a hot cast iron pan and butter. I have been using my Searzall lately and it works pretty well. Takes a bit of work, but less smoke and mess than using a pan.

----------


## NoSup4U

This has sparked my interest. 

I didn't feel like hunting out the Anova locacally after reading this post today, so I'm going to attempt the "DIY" method of stove top/ zip lock. 

Has anyone tried this?

Have you guys purchased the Anova locally, or found a better method?

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by NoSup4U_ 
> *This has sparked my interest. 
> 
> I didn't feel like hunting out the Anova locacally after reading this post today, so I'm going to attempt the &quot;DIY&quot; method of stove top/ zip lock. 
> 
> Has anyone tried this?
> 
> Have you guys purchased the Anova locally, or found a better method?*



I haven't heard of any place locally (or in Canada) that have Anova gear. I think the main advantage of Sous Vide is the precision temperatures. 
Not sure how accurate you can be doing the stove-top method.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by The_Penguin_ 
> * 
> 
> I haven't heard of any place locally (or in Canada) that have Anova gear. I think the main advantage of Sous Vide is the precision temperatures. 
> Not sure how accurate you can be doing the stove-top method.*



I think the apple store is supposed to carry them, it was kindof a big deal when the announced it. Not sure if in Canada or it has happened yet.

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> I think the apple store is supposed to carry them, it was kindof a big deal when the announced it. Not sure if in Canada or it has happened yet.*



Interesting. I see it on Apple.com but not Canada. Yet.

----------


## dr_jared88

If you want to buy a circulator local The Bay carries this one:
http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/sto...32-sa307us--24

It's not the Anova but it is also highly recommended assuming you don't need bluetooth or wireless.

----------


## killramos

Yea it was announced as the first apple connected cooking product. Now it works just as well on android as a note.

----------


## streetdreams

Does anyone have issues conecting there Anova to your phone? i have yet to be able to get this to work. Otherwise this is an amazing way to cook.

----------


## Vdubbin

I've had the Sansaire and it's good device. Bigger then the anova but nice that it'll sit flat on the counter to drain when your done with it. I actually lent it to my BIL over christmas and he bought it off me rather then give it back so I bought the Anova to replace it. It's small but works just as well and i like that I can monitor it from my phone. 

So far I've done the follow. 

Hard and soft boiled eggs on a weekly basis.
Lots of pork chops
Turkey - Deboned
Lots of steaks
Chicken breasts and thighs
Scrambled Eggs
10 racks of beef ribs (3 day cook)
Pork ribs


Got a bone in shoulder sitting in brine right now that will go in later this morning for about a 24hr cook and that I'm looking forward too. 

If your looking for a good book to start I recommend this one. Lots of great recipes and a good time/temp guide at the back. 
http://www.amazon.ca/Everything-Guid...ords=sous+vide

----------


## ZeroGravity

I've used the Anova a few times. Wife and kid approved. My 5 year old didn't use to be interested in beef / steak. Now whenever we ask him what he wants to eat, it is ikura or beef.

----------


## NoSup4U

> _Originally posted by The_Penguin_ 
> * 
> 
> I haven't heard of any place locally (or in Canada) that have Anova gear. I think the main advantage of Sous Vide is the precision temperatures. 
> Not sure how accurate you can be doing the stove-top method.*



The stove-top method was a PITA to get the proper temp and regulate, but I managed to keep within a 5 degree zone.

However, end result was still brilliant!  :Drool:

----------


## Strider

I've had my Anova for almost a year now.

So far my favourite use is breaking down a whole duck. Breasts for dinner, confit legs for the next day, throw the carcass in a pot for stock.

A close second would be creme brulee in mason jars.

Also very high on the list:
- Pork belly  :Drool:  with Chinese steamed baos for full effect  :Drool: 
- 72 hour beef short rib
- Spicy quick pickles


For searing, my preference is to do it on the infrared burner on my grill outside - cast iron I find is just far too messy and I'd rather splurge on a chamber vac before the Bernz+Searzall combo.

Is everyone using foodsaver or Ziplocks?


A couple of my go-to resources:
http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html#Table_5.1
http://www.chefsteps.com/

----------


## VWEvo

Where is everyone buying their units?? Even if ordering online? Costs?

----------


## killramos

Bought mine direct from Anova online.

I use ziplocks but only because I am to cheap to buy a foodsaver, long term that's the goal as it would also be useful for making smoked jerky in large batches and storing it etc.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by VWEvo_ 
> *Where is everyone buying their units?? Even if ordering online? Costs?*



Online direct from Anova... their customer service has been stellar. Caveat is that they seem to go on sale frequently for $50 off, so I would hesitate to pay full price.

----------


## VWEvo

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Online direct from Anova... their customer service has been stellar. Caveat is that they seem to go on sale frequently for $50 off, so I would hesitate to pay full price.*



Thanks. They will only go on sale once I order!!!  :Wink:

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by streetdreams_ 
> *Does anyone have issues conecting there Anova to your phone? i have yet to be able to get this to work. Otherwise this is an amazing way to cook.*



Mine was a bit flaky at first, seems ok now. I generally don't bother though. I just set the temp and leave it, other than eggs, nothing I've cooked was time-critical.
Haven't tried remote via WiFi yet, may come in handy.

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *I
> Is everyone using foodsaver or Ziplocks?
> 
> 
> *



Foodsaver here. Used ziplocks once when my first foodsaver fried. they replaced it, but had a couple days without it. Definitely prefer foodsaver.

Also if we buy big quantities, can vacuum seal into the freezer, ready to sous vide any time. Should keep longer without freezer burn than ziplocks too.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Something about cooking food inside plastic bags seems unhealthy to me (based on nothing/no research it just seems not right).  :dunno:

----------


## killramos

Temps are low, you arent baking stuff in the plastic. The bags wont leech anything all they are acting as is a barrier

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> *Something about cooking food inside plastic bags seems unhealthy to me (based on nothing/no research it just seems not right). *



A valid concern, most food-grade bags are free of many of the questionable chemicals. Some studies indicate some leeching of chemicals, but that's when using higher temps (microwaving etc.) Sous Vide is well below boiling usually 125-170 F.

Here is a good read:

http://www.yourdoctorsorders.com/201...-and-plastics/

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Thanks!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *Is everyone using foodsaver or Ziplocks?*



I've tried the Ziplock sandwich bags and no name bags before and they all leak so I stick with the medium freezer Ziplock bags from Costco now.




> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> *Something about cooking food inside plastic bags seems unhealthy to me (based on nothing/no research it just seems not right). *



Yeah, I had the same concerns too but after a bit of research online, most plastic bags you'd be using don't start to break down until you reach temperatures higher than where you'd be cooking anyways. Depending on what you're cooking, the water is just warm enough for you to put your hand in.

It's also come in handy with some honey I had that completely crystalized up. Threw it in while I was cooking for about an hour at 150F and it liquified again.

----------


## ZeroGravity

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *
> Is everyone using foodsaver or Ziplocks?
> *



I started off with ziplock freezer packs then ended up getting a foodsaver. Figured it would be good for when we buy meat in larger quantities.

Also picked up a couple of Rubbermaid commercial food storage boxes and lids. Took one of the lids and made a cutout for the Anova to minimize evaporation for when running longer times.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * I've tried the Ziplock sandwich bags and no name bags before and they all leak so I stick with the medium freezer Ziplock bags from Costco now.*



I've had a foodsaver before I had the Anova, so that's what I use primarily. For some applications (like those with lots of liquid), I use Ziplock large freezer bags - never had a leak so far.

Biggest PITA is for higher temp cooks like vegetables at 185°, the foodsaver bags puff up and float because the air inside expands.

I guess my question was phrased a bit awkwardly - meant to ask whether everybody is using Ziplock/Foodsaver, or if anyone has gone to a chamber sealer or some other solution (something that handles liquids / marinades better).

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> I've had a foodsaver before I had the Anova, so that's what I use primarily. For some applications (like those with lots of liquid), I use Ziplock large freezer bags - never had a leak so far.
> 
> Biggest PITA is for higher temp cooks like vegetables at 185°, the foodsaver bags puff up and float because the air inside expands.
> 
> I guess my question was phrased a bit awkwardly - meant to ask whether everybody is using Ziplock/Foodsaver, or if anyone has gone to a chamber sealer or some other solution (something that handles liquids / marinades better).*



I use a combination of food saver and the zip locks that you can pump air out of depending what I'm doing. Will get a chamber sealer some day when I have more counter space. They seal much better than the Food Saver in every way. Not just for sous vide but for food preservation in the freezer as well. 

I've seen some people clip the bags to a rib rack to keep them from floating up.

----------


## lint

for those looking for containers, amazon has the rubbermaid 12qt on sale for $16.99 http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000...sr_1_1&sr=8-1. I picked this up earlier this year when it was $22.99 and it's worked great compared to using a stock pot. Matching lid http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000...ilpage_o03_s00

----------


## drtoohotty1

I bought this one and modified the lid to slide the anova in, its fantastic and very little heat loss or water loss.

http://www.amazon.ca/Coleman-Party-S...art+%28Blue%29

----------


## D'z Nutz

I'm using a 12 quart Cambro with a hole in the lid, pretty much the same as what lint posted.

This was right after I dremeled out the hole.

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by lint_ 
> *for those looking for containers, amazon has the rubbermaid 12qt on sale for $16.99 http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000..._1&amp;sr=8-1. I picked this up earlier this year when it was $22.99 and it's worked great compared to using a stock pot. Matching lid http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000...ilpage_o03_s00*



22 Quart or bust!

Thanks for the link, I picked up an 8 quart and lids as well.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 22 Quart or bust!
> 
> Thanks for the link, I picked up an 8 quart and lids as well.*



I'm using a Cambro 4.75 gallon, which ends up being overkill about 30% of the time (especially with 9" high sides, the anova sits quite high, so the container has to be filled quite a bit). Thinking about picking up a 12 qt... you don't think the 8 qt is too tall/narrow?

----------


## blitz

The 8 qt might be too small for general use, but for $13 I'll give it a try. If I didn't have the 22 qt one already I would have gone with the 12 qt for versatility.

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *22 Quart or bust!
> 
> Thanks for the link, I picked up an 8 quart and lids as well.*



the 22qt is on sale as well. thinking of picking that up for anything bigger, but for now, the 12 qt is a great size. and both can use the same lids

----------


## D'z Nutz

The cambro containers are at the food warehouse place by The Toad and Turtle in the NE on Barlow if you guys want to check the sizes yourself.

8 qt - $16.97
12 qt - $22.97
18 qt - $27.97

Prices don't include the lids and I forget how much they were.

----------


## lint

here's my rubbermaid. the lid is really easy to cut with scissors, just have to be careful not to stretch it too much
» Click image for larger version

----------


## killramos

I always do mine in a stockpot. Would need a rubbermade or something if i ever decide to do a pulled pork or soemthing. Stock pot is great for chiken, steaks, etc.

----------


## flipstah

I'm going to try it with a cooler haha!

----------


## drtoohotty1

Here's my setup

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone do a brisket this way? Could be interesting.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Anyone do a brisket this way? Could be interesting.*



https://www.chefsteps.com/activities...smoked-brisket
This is on my list to do, just got my No 1 Prague Powder in the mail from Amazon

----------


## Dave P

Lets see some finished foods!

----------


## Stuart

Well, I know where this months surplus money is going...

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> *Lets see some finished foods!*



I've mostly been doing steak, and medium rare has never been easier.

----------


## The_Penguin

Used the WiFi feature for the first time today.
We get these garlic pepper chicken breasts from Costco, and I had vacuum sealed 2 and thrown them in the freezer.

Dropped them in the water and went to my mom's place. About 1:00 I thought "oh shit, I forgot to start the Anova!" Started the app on my phone, and started the cook. Cool!

Since I was a bit late starting them, I went up to 158 from 154, and while they were good, they may have been a bit dry.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I've always wanted a Searzall but don't have anywhere to store it inside the house.  :Frown:

----------


## D'z Nutz

I wanted to see how a shitty cut would turn out after 8 hours @ 125F. Pretty fucking good, I'd say.

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *I wanted to see how a shitty cut would turn out after 8 hours @ 125F. Pretty fucking good, I'd say.
> 
> *



How shitty a cut? Looks pretty good.
I used to only do tenderloin on the BBQ, now doing striploins sous vide.
Haven't tried anything cheaper. Yet...

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by The_Penguin_ 
> * 
> 
> How shitty a cut? Looks pretty good.
> I used to only do tenderloin on the BBQ, now doing striploins sous vide.
> Haven't tried anything cheaper. Yet...*



I'm not exactly sure what cut it was, but it came from a bunch of crappy packs my parents bought from Superstore that were terribly chewy after BBQing them.. I normally would have saved this for stew or something, but I wanted to see how this would turn out.

Put some rub on both sides, bagged them overnight, then pan seared each side for a minute after they cooked. I gave some to people at work and they were wowed  :thumbs up:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *I wanted to see how a shitty cut would turn out after 8 hours @ 125F. Pretty fucking good, I'd say.*



I've always had the understanding that you shouldn't do long cooks (over 2 hours) at temps below 130 or 131, as certain strains of bacteria continue to live/grow up to 130 (and pasteurization doesn't occur below 125)

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> I've always had the understanding that you shouldn't do long cooks (over 2 hours) at temps below 130 or 131, as certain strains of bacteria continue to live/grow up to 130 (and pasteurization doesn't occur below 125)*



Didn't know that! I'll keep that in mind for next time.

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * Didn't know that! I'll keep that in mind for next time.*



http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-v...ization_Tables

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by lint_ 
> * 
> 
> http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-v...ization_Tables*



Thanks for that. While we're posting links, here's a useful link with tables for cooking steak I found while looking that up

http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/06/f...ide-steak.html

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by lint_ 
> * 
> 
> http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-v...ization_Tables*



These tables are generally more useful as they account for the time to heat a uniform slab of meat to pasteurization temp

http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html#Table_4.1
http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html#Table_5.1

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I think the ultimate testament is that Dz Nutz is still alive. Although I don't think I have seen his posts today, so I hope that I haven't jinxed it.

These are from a while back. Sous vide really excels with pork. 

Homemade Sous Vide Sweet &amp; Sour Pork by O_o, on Flickr

Homemade Sous Vide Butter Pork Chops by O_o, on Flickr

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> *I think the ultimate testament is that Dz Nutz is still alive. Although I don't think I have seen his posts today, so I hope that I haven't jinxed it.*



I assure I am safe and have yet to poo blood.

Man, those look great. Keep the photos coming people!  :Drool:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> I assure I am safe and have yet to poo blood.
> 
> Man, those look great. Keep the photos coming people! *



In that case, we should let you have the honor of starting up a Sous Vide Photos thread.  :Smilie: 

Thanks to whomever recommended the Rubbermaid setup. I tested it yesterday on some higher heat (85 celsius) stuff and it retained the heat noticeably better than a standard pot.

----------


## realazy

Thought I would bump this for a great deal for an Anova. I was waiting for a sale to buy one and I think this is the best deal yet with the shitty exchange rate.

$60 Cad off and free shipping. I just bought the wifi model for $209.95 cad incl GST and shipping.

Straight from Anova. Sale is good till May 31.

http://anovaculinary.com/

----------


## taemo

thanks for reviving this thread with a sale.

how useful/convenient is the wifi version if we both work regularly 7am-4pm? can I just bathe food for 9-10hours?

ziploc bags ok for the time being or should be vacuum sealed?

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *how useful/convenient is the wifi version if we both work regularly 7am-4pm? can I just bathe food for 9-10hours?
> 
> ziploc bags ok for the time being or should be vacuum sealed?*



I've heard of people putting their meat (frozen) into an ice bath and starting it using wifi at the appropriate time. I don't see why that wouldn't work, but it still doesn't sound terribly practical to me.

Certain foods you'd want to cook for that long to tenderize, but if you cooked a tender cut of steak for 9-10 hours it would come out a bit mushy.

Ziplocs are great using the water displacement method of removing air. I wouldn't trust them for long or high temp cooks though.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> I've heard of people putting their meat (frozen) into an ice bath and starting it using wifi at the appropriate time. I don't see why that wouldn't work, but it still doesn't sound terribly practical to me.
> 
> Certain foods you'd want to cook for that long to tenderize, but if you cooked a tender cut of steak for 9-10 hours it would come out a bit mushy.
> 
> Ziplocs are great using the water displacement method of removing air. I wouldn't trust them for long or high temp cooks though.*



thanks, I might do a chilled water bath then remotely turn it on at noon or 1pm.

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> thanks, I might do a chilled water bath then remotely turn it on at noon or 1pm.*



I do this Earl, it works great. It even monitors the water temperature without it being turned on, so you can play around with how much ice to dump in.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> I do this Earl, it works great. It even monitors the water temperature without it being turned on, so you can play around with how much ice to dump in.*



hey Ryan, what do you do for your ice bath?
I had 3 bags of ice and my water temp went up to 5C by 2:30pm from 6am.
Turned the anova at 3:30pm, seared the steak by 5pm.
a cheap 6$ steak tasted damn good!


hoping to try more steaks, chicken and pork chop later on.
both a vacuum sealer on amazon for 80$, seems to be working ok.

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> hey Ryan, what do you do for your ice bath?
> I had 3 bags of ice and my water temp went up to 5C by 2:30pm from 6am.*



I just dump whatever ice is in my icemaker. I have one of these, with a lid they seem to hold temperature pretty damn well. Better than a stockpot, that's for sure.

https://www.amazon.ca/Rubbermaid-Com...aid+commercial

----------


## fcuk_it

Is it worth going with the wifi version than just the Bluetooth?

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by fcuk_it_ 
> *Is it worth going with the wifi version than just the Bluetooth?*



I think so. Just being able to start your cooking or monitoring your temps while you're out is easily worth the price difference.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> I just dump whatever ice is in my icemaker. I have one of these, with a lid they seem to hold temperature pretty damn well. Better than a stockpot, that's for sure.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Rubbermaid-Com...aid+commercial*



yeah i grabbed a 12quart one and it's great, do you just put ice or water too before going to work?
mine is half water and half ice which is probably why it melts faster




> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * I think so. Just being able to start your cooking or monitoring your temps while you're out is easily worth the price difference.*



this, i was thinking to cheap out and just grab the BT version but having the WiFi allows me to control and monitor it from anywhere.

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> yeah i grabbed a 12quart one and it's great, do you just put ice or water too before going to work?
> mine is half water and half ice which is probably why it melts faster*



I do half and half too. I wouldn't worry about getting to 5°C by 2-3pm, fridges are typically kept between 3-4°C.

24 hour Short Ribs are one of my favorites at the moment, salt & pepper before being sealed, then red wine and the drippings to make a sauce afterwards.

----------


## ercchry

anova has another $60 off sale... website was a little broken though... used paypal and it told me they dont ship to canada... but on desktop i was able to skip tot he next screen and resubmit my address and it worked  :dunno:  

but yeah, hopefully i will have one of these crazy things in a week or two... cant wait for slow poached eggs  :Drool:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I wouldn't mind picking up a Searzall today. Does anyone know where to buy it locally?

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> *I wouldn't mind picking up a Searzall today. Does anyone know where to buy it locally?*



I don't think you'll find one. I could be wrong though.
Amazon is your best bet, give or take the possible Canada Post strike...

----------


## Brent.ff

just ordered the Wifi...canada post better not bone me

----------


## Brent.ff

Is there a place in town for those Rubbermaid containers or is Amazon the go-to?

----------


## '93 SR-V

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *Is there a place in town for those Rubbermaid containers or is Amazon the go-to?*



Restaurant suppliers would probably have them... Russell foods comes to mind.

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *Is there a place in town for those Rubbermaid containers or is Amazon the go-to?*



The Real Canadian Warehouse Club.

I am sure someone mentioned this in the thread.

----------


## ercchry

» Click image for larger version

All setup! 

Going super lazy and just going to plop in a ready to go "Tuscan" seasoned spatchcocked chicken from save-on... Don't even have to rebag it! Vac sealed and even says "cook in the bag" 

Going to give [email protected] degrees a shot (temp wasn't set yet in this pick)

----------


## taemo

^post pics once cooked.

so far other other than the steak I posted, I sous vide pork chops and chicken thighs.
all came out juicy and tasty.
want to try brisket and ribs next  :Drool:

----------


## ercchry

I'll try and snap a couple before it disappears  :ROFL!: 

Going to try and crank it up to 83 after its done and cook some mini potatoes and corn on the cob in 30min all while serving warm chicken still... Should be interesting

----------


## kenny

^^ Those vacuum packed pre-seasoned chicken from Save-On are awesome with the Anova. I stock up on them when they go on sale, such an easy dinner option. 

After several chickens I have settled on 152F for 90 minutes. After pulling it out of the bag I drop it into the oven and broil it on high for 2-3 minutes to crisp up the skin. 

The couple chickens I made at 148 and 150 were cooked, but were right on the edge and almost too juicy. The texture was also bit off.

----------


## yellowsnow

Looks like the 12 quart rubbermaid container is on sale on amazon right now for $15, but you need to have a Prime membership.

deal ends tonight!

https://www.amazon.ca/Rubbermaid-Com...7844479&sr=8-2

* I ended up just creating a new amazon account and signed up for a free prime trial. will cancel my membership before months end  :crazy nut:

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by kenny_ 
> *^^ Those vacuum packed pre-seasoned chicken from Save-On are awesome with the Anova. I stock up on them when they go on sale, such an easy dinner option. 
> 
> After several chickens I have settled on 152F for 90 minutes. After pulling it out of the bag I drop it into the oven and broil it on high for 2-3 minutes to crisp up the skin. 
> 
> The couple chickens I made at 148 and 150 were cooked, but were right on the edge and almost too juicy. The texture was also bit off.*



Damn, I'm at 2.5hrs at 154.... Think it's going to be mush after 4hrs? I wasn't sure on the whole chicken thing vs just a breast so I found a random recipe online, one saving grace is that it's not actually spatchcocked, but more just flattened, so it is pretty thick

----------


## kenny

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> Damn, I'm at 2.5hrs at 154.... Think it's going to be mush after 4hrs? I wasn't sure on the whole chicken thing vs just a breast so I found a random recipe online, one saving grace is that it's not actually spatchcocked, but more just flattened, so it is pretty thick*



I think I read that 4 hours should be max, anything past that it gets a bit mushy. My plan is always 2 hours, but I get impatient since everything else is ready and I'm usually starving.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

Yup... Too long, kinda mushy... Think a lower temperature would also be good... Corn though.... Soooooo goooood, potatoes needed a bit more time though. Got another hour or so for desert, we'll see how that goes. Making blondies 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ercchry

Yup, that works

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ercchry

Cheap ass pre-marinated sirloin worked out alright 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## bjstare

^I saw your pic on instagram today (showed up in my search feed for w/e reason). That looks delicious.

----------


## Brent.ff

Since getting it on thursday 

- Prime Rib steak done at 130.. Need to drop the temp to go a little more rare, and remember to pat dry before searing.. Still one of the best steaks i've ever had
- Corn done at 185. Other then corn still kind of sucking, this was awesome. 
- Pork Shoulder - 154 for 15 hours, ice bathed and took camping. finished on the BBQ. Kick ass, but not really as pull-able as i hoped. Guess i have to bump to the 'pulling' temp of 180+ to make that work?
- chicken breast yesterday, 149 from frozen ... Realized im now truly fucked if i ever want to eat meat that isn't sous vide. unbelievable what it did to no-name frozen breasts.

----------


## ercchry

Did burgers yesterday, was shitty frozen ground beef from Costco (stuff that comes in individual pound packs that are vacuum sealed) This meat sucks so going to try it again with better stuff... But it was easy at least 

10min at 120 to thaw like 70% of it, shaped patties, seasoned. One hour at 137, pat dry then 1min per side in the cast iron with butter, perfect crust and no fade with a nice medium centre (my theory here is it should be pasteurized so it's all go, stomach is still fine today too) gf still freaked out about the pink-ness though haha

...I've still made juicier well done burgers, but again, this meat is shit and I usually don't do burgers with it cause it would take two days to thaw in the fridge and you can't use the microwave if you want to make patties since you'll end up browning the edges no matter what

----------


## ercchry

Eggs are driving me nuts though, trying for perfect slow poached. The whole crack into a bowl, separate the outer whites and poach is bullshit, the outers seem to stick well enough to the shell if you crack them right into the water to poach, but you have to be really gentle so the yolk doesn't separate from the inner whites... Then poaching time needs to be perfect, too little and the yolk is really runny, a touch too long and it's hard boiled... I've ate way too many eggs Benedict this past week  :ROFL!:

----------


## Brent.ff

Have you tried this?

https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/the-egg-calculator

----------


## ercchry

I've been using the anova app, then watching reruns of mind of a chef and playing with different times and temps... And brands of eggs. It's really consuming way too much of my time hahaha... But yeah I understand the basic ideas, but it's a whole new ballgame when you go to poach it after the bath... Today I'm trying egg mcmuffin style, crack it in a ramekin, have the water level right under the lip of the dish... Going to try for [email protected]

----------


## Brent.ff

Why poach after the bath?

----------


## ercchry

Well, if you cook it long enough in the shell then it's just going to be a soft boiled egg... If you want poached eggs then you have to finish them off out of the shell or they will have under cooked whites 

Plus when you get it right they are very pretty  :ROFL!:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *- Prime Rib steak done at 130.. Need to drop the temp to go a little more rare, and remember to pat dry before searing.. Still one of the best steaks i've ever had
> - Pork Shoulder - 154 for 15 hours, ice bathed and took camping. finished on the BBQ. Kick ass, but not really as pull-able as i hoped. Guess i have to bump to the 'pulling' temp of 180+ to make that work?
> - chicken breast yesterday, 149 from frozen ... Realized im now truly fucked if i ever want to eat meat that isn't sous vide. unbelievable what it did to no-name frozen breasts.*



My experiences:
- 130 should be pretty rare, it was probably searing that pushed it over, especially if you didn't dry it off first
- Just did some pork shoulder this w/e 165° for 21 hours - perfectly shreddable without being mushy
http://www.seriouseats.com/2016/07/f...-shoulder.html
- I like chicken breasts closer to 140°; but pre-frozen breasts are often brine injected which does weird things to the texture




> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Well, if you cook it long enough in the shell then it's just going to be a soft boiled egg... If you want poached eggs then you have to finish them off out of the shell or they will have under cooked whites 
> 
> Plus when you get it right they are very pretty *



I've tried a range of temp and time but keep going back to 13 min at 167° - I like to crack them into a slotted spoon afterwards to strain off the loose whites before lowering them into the poaching water.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2016/07/f...-shoulder.html
> *



Makes sense, mine was definitly on the 'steak-texture and cutting' side of things. Will try the 165 next time

----------


## Brent.ff

$8 tenderloin!

----------


## Brent.ff

23 hour ribs at 152.... Oh my

----------


## Brent.ff

Seems to be me making food every night on here!

Had my first meh meal - blade steak at 130 for 12 hours. Wasn't impressed by the results by any means, chewy and gristly... Don't think I'll bother with that again.

However, checkout this short rib I did on Saturday!

----------


## Brent.ff

My ANOVA seems to have a software issue. Set it for 154 for another 24 hour shortrib. Woke up at 3:45, and it had changed to 187. Figured the girlfriend hit it accidently. Changed it back to 154. When i got back from the mountains, was back at 187.. 

After dinner (187 and 24 hours makes some serious fall off the bone short ribs..not what i was going for), i just tested it by putting ti at 154.. Randomly it changed the temp to 187 an hour or so in (heard the beep when it bumped the temp). 



Response from ANOVA so far: 




> Hi there,
> 
> We're aware that some of our WI-FI Precision Cooker users are seeing temperature spikes or changes.
> 
> I'm currently working with my engineering team to get this issue resolved ASAP, and will update you as soon as I have added information for you.
> 
> I really appreciate your patience as we work to get this resolved.
> 
> Take care,
> ...

----------


## Super_Geo

I've had my Anova for about 2-3 years now.

I find that for steaks, lean cuts are great around 53-55C, and fatty cuts like ribeyes are better at 58-59C so the fat has a chance to render. 

Currently finishing all of my steaks with a blowtorch (Bernzomatic TS8000 + MAPP gas), which is better than the pan, but the best results I've seen still comes from a very hot charcoal grill.

I've found charcoal to give a way better finish than a gas BBQ (radiant heat vs. convective heat).

Lamb chops are really good in the sous vide, and 72hr pork belly @ 62C is utterly insane.

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *My ANOVA seems to have a software issue. Set it for 154 for another 24 hour shortrib. Woke up at 3:45, and it had changed to 187. Figured the girlfriend hit it accidently. Changed it back to 154. When i got back from the mountains, was back at 187.. 
> 
> After dinner (187 and 24 hours makes some serious fall off the bone short ribs..not what i was going for), i just tested it by putting ti at 154.. Randomly it changed the temp to 187 an hour or so in (heard the beep when it bumped the temp). 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Mine did this yesterday. Set for 129, started the cook from my phone at 2:00
Glanced at phone at 2:30 temp was set to 150. Set it back to 128 and killed the app. Got home at 3:39 was back at 150!?!

Has never happened before

----------


## Brent.ff

wonder if there is a bug on the wifi, as mine was yesterday as well...

edit: someone else posted it on the Anova FB as well as occurring yesterday..obviously some sort of issue with the wifi..

----------


## Brent.ff

well. Was able to get chicken breast cooked on it last night without a temp spike. However, have a pork loin in an ice bath that wont turn on through wifi..guess tonight will be a late dinner

getting a little sick of the bugs!

----------


## ercchry

Some pretty epic meals I did over the summer:

28 day dry aged ribeyes, finished over the charcoal chimney w/stuffed baked potato 

» Click image for larger version

Lamb loins w/blueberry mint sauce

» Click image for larger version

Rack of boar 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## The_Penguin

That steak looks great!

----------


## ercchry

Thanks, but most of the credit has to go to the beef... we have such an amazing butcher shop near the lake  :Drool: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## RealJimmyJames

Anyone done a steak without the "finishing" on high heat? I know it'll look a bit weird, but I feel like it would still be pretty delicious. Or am I taking crazy pills?

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by RealJimmyJames_ 
> *Anyone done a steak without the &quot;finishing&quot; on high heat? I know it'll look a bit weird, but I feel like it would still be pretty delicious. Or am I taking crazy pills?*



It would probably taste a bit odd. There is more than a visual element with the sear (the Maillard reaction) it's an important part of the overall flavour.

----------


## ercchry

Tonight's meal... pork belly in a ginger/garlic/scallions rice vinegar and soya sauce marinade, cooked for 16hrs at 158 degrees, ice water bath to chill then tossed in the fridge. Roasted in the oven in the cast iron for 20min, served with asparagus and rice

» Click image for larger version

With the rest of the belly I'm going. To make some steamed buns and do some Asian inspired tacos  :Drool:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hey, if I want to be able to start it when I'm away from the house, I need the wifi version of the anova, right?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Hey, if I want to be able to start it when I'm away from the house, I need the wifi version of the anova, right?*



Yes, and it probably works well. I honestly rarely even use the app... but I doubt I'm normal since I tend to have a lot of free time  :ROFL!:

----------


## ?????

I have an extra $107 off code if anyone on beyond would like it. Expires tonight...safe bet would be by 10pm.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Hey, if I want to be able to start it when I'm away from the house, I need the wifi version of the anova, right?*



Yeah. It is useful though for cooks that out don't want a full 8 hours on (say a pork loin). Just build an ice bath, and turn it on an hour earlier than you'd normally. Also good to do a double check on the temp when away from home.

One down side is that the way their servers work, that they can fuck up a cook if you're connected to wifi. I had a strange bug on mine (see posts above) that kept increasing temperatures to 180+F. Hasn't happened since though

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, I bought the Wifi one. Will see how I like it. I'm not often home through the middle of the day, so this might be a lifesaver.

----------


## ercchry

:Drool: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Amysicle

.

----------


## vw_rabbit2.5

There's a Thanksgiving sale on right now ($40 off) with the coupon code GOBBLE40

Not as good as the one ????? had, but still better than nothing.

I ordered a bluetooth one this weekend.

----------


## lilmira

I ordered one last Thursday using the gobble code without checking up here, oh well FML. Shipped from Richmond and I got it today. Let's do it.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *I ordered one last Thursday using the gobble code without checking up here, oh well FML. Shipped from Richmond and I got it today. Let's do it.*



Get a nice ribeye..it is life changing

I have a 24 hour pork side-rib going right now.

----------


## Brent.ff

Not sure if ANOVA is going broke or what with all their codes, but I just got another email. $70 CAD off the Bluetooth version. not quite as good as the last code but still gets you the thing for a hell of a lot cheaper then i bought it for

let me know if anyone wants it

----------


## kenny

Clearing some stock for the new product launch (oven) maybe?

----------


## Amysicle

.

----------


## Brent.ff

PM'd. The way the email is written it seems that there will be a decent sale on black Friday

----------


## kenny

Yeah I just got that same e-mail, but it says I can get the Anova BT version for $99... must be USD though as the code is only providing $70 off and not $100. 

I was going to pick up a 2nd one if it was $99.

----------


## ?????

> _Originally posted by kenny_ 
> *Yeah I just got that same e-mail, but it says I can get the Anova BT version for $99... must be USD though as the code is only providing $70 off and not $100. 
> 
> I was going to pick up a 2nd one if it was $99.*




Last weeks code the BT version was $96cdn all in. Hopefully they'll be more of those come black friday.

----------


## mix123

I just bought mine with the $70 off coupon. Anova is pretty good about honoring future discounts on purchases. So if it's cheaper next week I'll just email them and odds are they'll give me the difference. 

Just an FYI if you're on the fence.

----------


## lint

I have a $70 off code as well if anyone wants it. pm me

----------


## R-Audi

PM Sent!

What was the black friday sale like las year? Worth waiting?

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by lint_ 
> *I have a $70 off code as well if anyone wants it. pm me*



and gone

----------


## Thaco

are the 70 off codes one time use? i had a friend post one on facebook too.

----------


## lilmira

I used mine for the first time to make some pork belly. Put it on the cast iron for about 5min to finish it off. There is room for improvement on my part but I'm pretty impressed with what this thing can do.

----------


## drtoohotty1

I also have a code if anyone wants it.

----------


## R-Audi

Thanks to the hep from Lint I have the bluetooth mode lin the mail... now to decide if I keep it or give it as a Christmas gift as originally intended! Im guessing there will be another sale.

----------


## schocker

I did pork tenderloin with mine last week. Was so tender and moist. Best I have ever made.

This week I did some striploin steaks from costco, but they were pretty fatty/gristly so it didn't work out as well as I had hoped. Will have to try again with some higher quality steaks.

----------


## Strider

I've got an extra code too, if anyone wants it.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *I did pork tenderloin with mine last week. Was so tender and moist. Best I have ever made.
> 
> This week I did some striploin steaks from costco, but they were pretty fatty/gristly so it didn't work out as well as I had hoped. Will have to try again with some higher quality steaks.*



I bought a case of strip loins from Balzac meats from a fundraiser and they are awesome. Cut very thick but the strips themselves aren't too wide so still able to be eaten in a sitting. Had some pretty incredible results with them.

Thicker cuts make the sous vide really shine as you don't have to worry too much about overcooking when you sear them off after the fact. That and if there is a big hunk of gristle it basically doesn't render at all at med-rare temps. Need to really put a hard sear on the fat cap of the striploins to render to make them turn out well.

Made some awesome striploins last night in mine, slice of crisped bacon under each steak, with the top slathered in a horseradish-butter paste.

Flavor was actually really nice and mild but the horeradish was awesome. Just finished with salt and pepper at the end.

----------


## NoSup4U

For those of you using the Ziplock/ immersion method, what type are you using? I tried 36 hour ribs this week, and there seemed to be a little too much liquid in each bag when I took them out, making me believe water is getting in. 

Regardless, the end result was sooo tender. They were falling apart while trying to finish on the grill.  :Drool:   :Drool:  (Hickory BBQ sauce, with Tabasco and liquid smoke FTW) 

This thread has been food-life changing. The stress of grilling a perfect doneness is gone. 

I had to take advantage of the Anova promo, and get one for my parents for Christmas (their ribs/ BBQ could really use improvement  :Cry:  ) For anyone that may not have received the $70 off promo, they have a $40 off available to everyone as well.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by NoSup4U_ 
> *For those of you using the Ziplock/ immersion method, what type are you using? I tried 36 hour ribs this week, and there seemed to be a little too much liquid in each bag when I took them out, making me believe water is getting in. 
> *



I'm just using regular ziplock freezer bags. 36 hours is going to have a hell of a lot of juice, particularly out of a rib. Not surprised... If your water was still clear, you didnt have a leak. I find the regular ziplocks are better then the zipper ones. What temp were you doing them at?

it's pretty apparent when you do leak (i had a pork rib poke a hole through a bag, came home to a soup bath)

----------


## NoSup4U

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm just using regular ziplock freezer bags. 36 hours is going to have a hell of a lot of juice, particularly out of a rib. Not surprised... If your water was still clear, you didnt have a leak. I find the regular ziplocks are better then the zipper ones. What temp were you doing them at?
> 
> it's pretty apparent when you do leak (i had a pork rib poke a hole through a bag, came home to a soup bath)*



Cooking at 145, using the same bags. Really didn't expect to see that much liquid. The water was clear, but the cover was a little discolored from evaporation, which I just assumed was from the marinade leaking. Still a lot of learning to do.

----------


## ercchry

It's pretty obvious when you don't have a good seal, last pork belly I did I had a faulty bag, started bubbling as soon as I put it in, took it out, dried it off and double bagged it. When I took it out there wasn't even a drop in the outer bag... 16hr of cooking fatty meat though so I thought it leaked also but no it was just that much meat juice... which turned into meat jelly in the fridge  :ROFL!: 

Think next time I'm going to make pork soup dumplings out of the meat jelly  :Drool:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> I bought a case of strip loins from Balzac meats from a fundraiser and they are awesome. Cut very thick but the strips themselves aren't too wide so still able to be eaten in a sitting. Had some pretty incredible results with them.
> 
> Thicker cuts make the sous vide really shine as you don't have to worry too much about overcooking when you sear them off after the fact. That and if there is a big hunk of gristle it basically doesn't render at all at med-rare temps. Need to really put a hard sear on the fat cap of the striploins to render to make them turn out well.
> 
> Made some awesome striploins last night in mine, slice of crisped bacon under each steak, with the top slathered in a horseradish-butter paste.
> 
> Flavor was actually really nice and mild but the horeradish was awesome. Just finished with salt and pepper at the end.*



Ya I was figuring that. Tried to get a good sear on the sides but it wasn't enough. I have a few canada prime steaks from costco in the freezer so I will try those this weekend. Had pan fried a couple before and they were delicious. 

For those using ziploc though, if you are using it enough, probably a good idea to get a foodsaver from costco. Really convenient to have for sous vide and also just packing stuff for the freezer.

This should give a good idea on bags full of juice
http://www.scienceofcooking.com/meat/slow_cooking1.htm



> 140°F/60°C -- Meat suddely releases lots of juice, shrinks noticebly, and becomes chewy as a result of collagen denaturing which squeezes out liquids

----------


## phreezee

Searzall is on sale today https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Still overpriced for what it is but it's cheaper than the USD conversion.

----------


## Kritafo

thanks to all the posts I finally broke down and bought one with a code.. can't wait for it to be here.

----------


## ?????

Code for $70 off. Let us know if used.

anova1-f3f4e85t

----------


## killramos

Just bought some free range duck breasts stoked to give them some time in the Anova, interested to see how they turn out with the post sear. Also bought a whole duck but I'll probabaly roast that.

----------


## Brent.ff

$70 CAD off for everyone for black friday:

https://anovaculinary.com/anova-prec...100423633&ct=t(PreBF_Email)&goal=0_f33347b916-b99d1a6987-100423633&mc_cid=b99d1a6987&mc_eid=ce4f5793f7

----------


## vw_rabbit2.5

I used the Gobble40 code so I got $40 off the bluetooth precision cooker, but after emailing Anova, they gave me an additional $30 off since I ordered a couple days before the $70 off coupon was emailed to me.

Good on them for honoring future discounts!

----------


## mix123

Canada Post delivered mine yesterday. Made some overnight bacon. Best bacon I've ever had. Chicken breasts tonight.

----------


## lint

never heard of over night bacon. going to have to try that out

----------


## Sorath

finally caved and ordered with the $70 off, couldnt resist!

----------


## mix123

Did chicken breast for the first time tonight. Cooked them at 149 for an hour. They were pretty good. Juicy and some sections really soft other sections kind of chewy. I think a little bit lower temp and more time. 

How do you guys do your chicken breast?

----------


## ToroSushi

I just did duck legs tonight. It was super juicy, very delicious. I had it cook at 180F for 8 hours. I am thinking of using the same temperature and time for chicken thighs.

----------


## ?????

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *$70 CAD off for everyone for black friday:
> 
> https://anovaculinary.com/store/*




Use the code "ANOVALOVE" for another $34 off on top of the black friday deal.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by lint_ 
> *never heard of over night bacon. going to have to try that out*



tried this last night... can't say this improved on bacon at all..

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> * 
> 
> tried this last night... can't say this improved on bacon at all..*



Did you crisp it up in a pan after? I find it renders the bacon down so it's super quick to finish off in the pan, making it crispy, yet not over cooked

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by ?????_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Use the code &quot;ANOVALOVE&quot; for another $34 off on top of the black friday deal.*



anyone able to add this anovalove code on top of the $70/$80 off? i had it for a second then when i pushed next to checkout, it disappeared. was happy with $150 CAD for the wifi model but $190 is making me think twice :P

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> Did you crisp it up in a pan after? I find it renders the bacon down so it's super quick to finish off in the pan, making it crispy, yet not over cooked*



Ya i followed the instructions and crisped only one side...Didn't enjoy the texture that much, so i tried the next set with crisping both sides, and it was just regular ol bacon... except done quicker in the morning I guess..

I'll stick with doing a full pork belly where you can cut it into cubes...cause now that is kickass

----------


## ercchry

Yeah, belly is awesome. Sous vide the whole thing, then put it in the fridge and just reheat your smaller servings. Pork for days!

----------


## AzNxHyDrA

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> anyone able to add this anovalove code on top of the $70/$80 off? i had it for a second then when i pushed next to checkout, it disappeared. was happy with $150 CAD for the wifi model but $190 is making me think twice :P*



I wasn't able to get the code working either. It may have been a one time use and someone else jumped on it?

Hopefully another one pops up.

----------


## redblack

The extra code worked for a few hours this morning until they caught on, I managed to snag a wifi model for $150

----------


## mix123

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> * 
> 
> tried this last night... can't say this improved on bacon at all..*



Really? Did you sear it quick in a pan after? Only one side really needs to be done.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by mix123_ 
> * 
> 
> Really? Did you sear it quick in a pan after? Only one side really needs to be done.*



ohh ya...still just think it's bacon and the sous vide didnt add anything to it..

guess it kept it from shrinking 2/3 size, but other then that it was pretty well just bacon..

----------


## ExtraSlow

Picked up a cambro 12x18x9 containter and a lid from the wholesale club for $47, and have a four and a half pound roast running right now. Still debating what method I'll use for the post-sear. BBQ would be easiest, and I'm super lazy.

----------


## killramos

^ Rotate it through the broiler?

I love me some broiler  :Drool:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, I will be running some potatoes and cauliflower through the oven, so it'll already be hot . . . 

Will try to post results.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So here's what the roast looked like. Sorry about the po-tay-toe quality photos, hope they tell the story a bit. 


Here it is after coming out of the bag. It ended up being in there around 26 hours. It was rubbed with some steak spice, and a small amount of Carolina mustard sauce. It's a bit grey in this pic, but partly that's the lighting. It was feeling like it would fall apart as I moved it around with my tongs. 


after a quick sear under the broiler in the oven, about sixty seconds a side. Rack was too close to the broiler, and the fat was spattering up into it, making lots of smoke, and setting off the smoke alarm. My kids were not impressed. Much better visual. 

This is the money shot. Was aiming for "just less than medium" doneness, and I think I hit it right. This cut doesn't show that edge-to edge uniformity the way the food blogs do. I think it's just that the meat has very different character in different spots. 



Another close-up. 

End result was extremely tender. This is a very fatty cut, and at these temps, not much of that fat melts away, so you end up doing a lot of trimming. I was pretty happy with it, wife was happy. I'm going to call it a success!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Also, wanted to know everyone's opinion on sous vide chicken and internal temperatures. Was looking at a receipie for chicken breasts, and it suggested a water temp of 146F. Normally chicken is cooked to 160F or 165F depending on your guide. 

So, we're undercooking chicken? Does the extra time take care of that? What's going on here? 

Would love to hear your thoughts on this.

----------


## killramos

I just use the Kenji Lopez Food Lab time and temp guide as a basis. That guy knows his shit.

Did some 136F Duck Breast on the weekend with nopthing but butter and herb de provence in the bag. Needed nothing else, so good.

----------


## lilmira

Found out this morning that I have a broken bag, every guy's nightmare I'm telling you.  :Frown:

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Also, wanted to know everyone's opinion on sous vide chicken and internal temperatures. Was looking at a receipie for chicken breasts, and it suggested a water temp of 146F. Normally chicken is cooked to 160F or 165F depending on your guide. 
> 
> So, we're undercooking chicken? Does the extra time take care of that? What's going on here? 
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on this.*



You're effectively pasteurizing your chicken once you're past 130F and a certain amount of time (read more here:http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/07/t...east.html#safe), so you could technically cook it at 130F, provided you cooked it long enough (though the texture would probably be awful)

Personally, I find the 140 a bit 'spongy', and 145-150F a nicer texture. That's also coming from only using frozen chicken breasts, so i expect it would be a lot better with fresh.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Also, wanted to know everyone's opinion on sous vide chicken and internal temperatures. Was looking at a receipie for chicken breasts, and it suggested a water temp of 146F. Normally chicken is cooked to 160F or 165F depending on your guide. 
> 
> So, we're undercooking chicken? Does the extra time take care of that? What's going on here? 
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on this.*



Basically with the longer times you're pasteurizing the meat... there are guides that will tell you how long different proteins take at certain thicknesses... I've don't lots of chicken and haven't died yet... it's a weird texture though, higher the temperature the more traditional it will feel in the mouth, which is probably the way to go to ease the family into it.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *It was feeling like it would fall apart as I moved it around with my tongs. 
> 
> End result was extremely tender.*



That looks like a rib roast, in which case 26 hours is suuuuper overkill. 2 hours and a sear would've been fine for that (prime rib steak is plenty tender right off the grill).

Where sous vide really shines is taking a traditionally tough cut (like blade/chuck) and breaking down the collagen, so you get the tenderness of prime rib and a richer beefier flavor for 1/3 the price.




> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Also, wanted to know everyone's opinion on sous vide chicken and internal temperatures. Was looking at a receipie for chicken breasts, and it suggested a water temp of 146F. Normally chicken is cooked to 160F or 165F depending on your guide. 
> 
> So, we're undercooking chicken? Does the extra time take care of that? What's going on here? 
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on this.*



Think of it as there being 2 ways to kill ants. You can use a stick of dynamite for instant kill, or you can use a magnifying glass and slowly roast them to death.

The food safety temps listed by the fda are instant kill temps.

Douglas Baldwin's site is pretty much the Sous Vide bible. Give it a read: http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html#Safety

He goes into the heat transfer equation with thermal diffusivity of different foods and logaritmic destruction of pathogens to calculate time/temperature tables to pasteurize meat... nerdy stuff engineers can appreciate.

Chefsteps and SeriousEats are also terrific resources.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I tried the Searzall for the first time and I am not entirely convinced about it.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Also, wanted to know everyone's opinion on sous vide chicken and internal temperatures. Was looking at a receipie for chicken breasts, and it suggested a water temp of 146F. Normally chicken is cooked to 160F or 165F depending on your guide. 
> 
> So, we're undercooking chicken? Does the extra time take care of that? What's going on here? 
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on this.*



Think of it as two ways of pissing your wife off. You can either drop a deuce in the dishwasher, or you can re-arrange her jewelry one at a time for the next three weeks.

----------


## killramos

Made some 145 degree chicken breasts tonight, 90 minutes. Definitely perfect time-trump for me.

This thing is just a miracle, dinner cooked while I drove someone to the airport.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * That looks like a rib roast, in which case 26 hours is suuuuper overkill. 2 hours and a sear would've been fine for that (prime rib steak is plenty tender right off the grill).
> 
> Where sous vide really shines is taking a traditionally tough cut (like blade/chuck) and breaking down the collagen, so you get the tenderness of prime rib and a richer beefier flavor for 1/3 the price.*



Yeah, it was a rib roast. I just got the time out of the Anova app. dunno? 




> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> * 
> 
> Think of it as two ways of pissing your wife off. You can either drop a deuce in the dishwasher, or you can re-arrange her jewelry one at a time for the next three weeks.*



 I have more methods than that!

----------


## vw_rabbit2.5

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *Made some 145 degree chicken breasts tonight, 90 minutes. Definitely perfect time-trump for me.
> 
> This thing is just a miracle, dinner cooked while I drove someone to the airport.*



Is there a difference in time/temperature between using boneless and skinless chicken breasts vs bone in, skin on chicken breasts?

----------


## killramos

You could maybe justify adding some extra time for the bone but I wouldn't personally adjust temperature. I have never adjusted times or temps for skin either.

Really just comes down to if you are trying to go for a different texture of meat ( like stringy more pulled chicken for example).

At the end of the day I usually end up leaving it in the water for probably an average 10-15 minutes anyways just due to timing of side dishes. It is pretty insensitive to extra time once it's done so its easier to err on the side of the sous vide being done a bit early compared to other dishes ( the worst is having things done BEFORE the sous vide portion is really ready ).

But don't go with what I have to say, consult the experts like Food Lab/Serious Eats and do your own experimenting! 

Even 145F chicken can sometimes gross people out who are used to extremely well done chicken their whole lives. You know the kind of people who need to cut open their meat while cooking to check doneness ( aka my wife )  :Whipped:

----------


## kenny

> _Originally posted by vw_rabbit2.5_ 
> * 
> 
> Is there a difference in time/temperature between using boneless and skinless chicken breasts vs bone in, skin on chicken breasts?*



Skin doesn't make a difference, but when cooking chicken with bone I typically up the temperature, especially if there are guests over as it may seem like the chicken is really under if it is their first time. As killramos said, it all comes down to texture (and appearance with bone). 

On an unrelated note, made some "austerity steaks" last night. Picked up a cheap roast and sliced it into a couple steaks and dropped it in for 2.5 hours then finished it on the cast iron with butter. I cooked it at a higher temp than I normally do (130F) but it was still delicious, especially considering it was so much cheaper than what I usually pick up. ($12/kg vs $40-45). 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ercchry

Meat started as a blade roast... cut it into a strip, smashed it with a rolling pin for a while, good old Dr. Pepper marinade, sous vide at 128, topped with carrot top pesto. Also smoked some carrots, then sous vide at 182 and puréed. Then of course a stuffed backed potato 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## mix123

Over the past few days I've done shrimp, steelhead trout, carrots, steak, and creme brule. Cooking with this thing is a breeze.

----------


## HiSpec

Do you guys have a separate pot dedicated for sous vide? If so, how long do you keep the water for?

----------


## killramos

I just use a big stock pot and dump the water after every cook. That way I start with hot water ( usually ~130F ) each time and minimized warm-up time and electricity use. 

Maybe not the best method but I have nowhere to store a giant container of water anyways. Have considered buying a cheap cooler ( to minimized heat loss ) and cutting the lid to fit the Anova though if I end up doing a lot of bigger longer cooks.

 :dunno:

----------


## ercchry

Cooler ftw... 19hrs after shutting it down from a set temp of 129, and it's still at 89, also VERY little evaporation... it's the only way to go for long cooks

----------


## Brent.ff

I use a cooler as well for longer cooks, as i have had it wake me up with a low water warning before when using a large pot. I change out water every time...lotsa deposits come out of the water with 24+ hour cooks, dont want them overly coating the heating coil

----------


## ExtraSlow

I run one of those cambro plastic tubs like you see on the cooking shows. I like to see the water, and not as much heat transfer as a metal pot. 
I bought the lid, and If I can get off my ass and notch it, it should cut down the evaporation to nearly nothing.

----------


## PeterGTiR

> _Originally posted by kenny_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note, made some &quot;austerity steaks&quot; last night. Picked up a cheap roast and sliced it into a couple steaks and dropped it in for 2.5 hours then finished it on the cast iron with butter. I cooked it at a higher temp than I normally do (130F) but it was still delicious, especially considering it was so much cheaper than what I usually pick up. ($12/kg vs $40-45). 
> 
> *



I tried to cook an "austerity steak" based on the temperature for a tough cut on Chef Steps and it came out well done:

https://www.chefsteps.com/activities...perature-guide

It didn't look as good as the one you cooked though. 

What temperature are you guys cooking the tougher cuts of beef?

----------


## ercchry

129 for 4hrs after a 24hr soda based marinade on the blade roast steaks was money, beautiful colour and texture...

----------


## mix123

Boneless chicken breasts twice now at 146.3 for 90 minutes. I will never cook chicken any other way again.

----------


## Brent.ff

Added this to my sous vide wish list:

http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/12/t...porchetta.html

now to find a monster pork belly...superstore aint gonna cut it

----------


## R-Audi

Sunterra in Britannia often has large chunks of Pork Belly... you just have to ask the butcher.

----------


## R154

Bon ton meat market in crowfoot. In between visions and the Ford dealer.

----------


## killramos

I have found decent pork belly at T&T a few times. Not bad prices either compared to Bon Ton.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is it weird that I'm running my anova right now to humidify my house and have no plans to cook anything? Maybe I should make plans . . . It's pretty effective, it evaporated about 30L of water since yesterday at lunchtime.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Damn ercchry! Looks delicious! Recipe please!

Got mine last week. Decided to try out the basics with an 8oz filet. I am impressed. 


» Click image for larger version

Also, this may have already been asked throughout the thread, but I am too lazy to skim through it: Where's a good butcher shop I can find a nice chunk of pork belly around 8-10 pounds?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Doing steak tonight. Sealed it with some green onion, not sure if it'll transfer any of that flavor, but I had it handy, so no harm. Will do a buttery sear afterwards.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So here's my steak. Very happy with it. Excuse the yellowness of some of the pics. I have two kinds of light bulbs in my kitchen, so the white balance is always fucked. If a pic looks really yellow, that's over under the yellow lights. Forgive me ye photography gods.  :Cry:  

Finally got around to trimming the lid on my cambro water container. That should help with evaporation loss on the longer cooks. My house is so dry I loose 10-20L per day when this beast is running. 



Sealed it with some pepper, green onion and a splash of carolina BBQ sauce. Not sure any of that flavour made it into the meat. Probably won't bother next time. It was in the 130 degree water for about an hour and twenty minutes by the time I got the rest of my act together to pull it out. Really only needed an hour I'm sure. 
 
Made some mushrooms to go with it. Wife and I love mushrooms with steak. 

This is right out of the bag. Quite grey, not appealing visual. 

I have super sensititve smoke detectors. Nothing wrecks your day like your kids crying and your wife swearing as you all try frantically to open every door to air out the house after too much excitement in the kitchen. That was on my mind for sure, so I probably didn't have the butter hot enough, and thus, ended up doing about a minute on each side. That's long enough that I did start to further cook the meat, as you can see in this pic. It was redder than this pic indicates. I was aiming for medium rare, and I think I hit it. However, the crust is delightful. Cooked with simply butter in a non-stick pan (because that's what I grabbed, that's why!) Sprinkled some coarse salt on it when it hit the plates. 

 
Here's what it looks like on a plate with some broccoli, roasted potatoes and of course those mushrooms. 

Was tasty as hell. Wife was really impressed. 

After how underwhelmed we both were with the chicken, I'm so happy that this turned out as excellently as it did. I will be doing steaks with this method again I'm certain.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> Damn ercchry! Looks delicious! Recipe please!
> 
> Got mine last week. Decided to try out the basics with an 8oz filet. I am impressed. 
> 
> 
> *






> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Tonight's meal... pork belly in a ginger/garlic/scallions rice vinegar and soya sauce marinade, cooked for 16hrs at 158 degrees, ice water bath to chill then tossed in the fridge. Roasted in the oven in the cast iron for 20min, served with asparagus and rice
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> With the rest of the belly I'm going. To make some steamed buns and do some Asian inspired tacos *



But cut thinner pieces and finishing was sticking it in the oven on broil for a few minutes 

...buns are scratch made, but frozen is similar results with zero effort

----------


## vw_rabbit2.5

I got my Anova for Christmas, so I cooked up a few things during the break:

Eggs Benedict (eggs and hollandaise cooked at the same time)
 

Prime Rib:
After 6 hours at 136F, herb crust rub applied, just about to pop in the oven at 475F for 10mins:
 

After Oven Sear:
 

Plated Results with Jus made from juices in the bag:

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by vw_rabbit2.5_ 
> * 
> 
> Plated Results with Jus made from juices in the bag:
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



holy shit that looks like something from a magazine, very nice, i got my wife one of these anovas for xmas, havent got around to using it yet, but damn, some of you guys make some nice looking dishes.

----------


## Brent.ff

NYE dinner. Highlight was the sous vide lamb chop

----------


## ercchry

Got a foodsaver for Xmas, no more zip locks for this guy!

----------


## killramos

Well nothing too fancy for me tonight but wanted to play around a bit so...

Did up a couple thick striploins smeared in a butter-garlic-horseradish paste. Sous vide for an hour at 129. Served sliced over a bed of sautéed garlic mushrooms all on top of a pan Yorkshire pudding. Made a quick gravy from the bag contents and some more horseradish. 

Kindof went for a steak sandwich crossed with traditional roast beef dinner.

1:15 total cook and prep from seasoning steaks to the plate. Not bad for a weeknight. Was actually crazy tasty. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ercchry

^^Looks like you need a hotter pan for the sear, maybe a bit more butter too? Looks like you had it on too low of heat for a while

----------


## killramos

Yea the horseradish paste started coming off in the pan... Good to think of for next time. She was crazy hot and full of butter.

I wasn't going to leave them in any longer though.

Admittedly i got my first cast iron pan for christmas so I am definitely not used to it.

----------


## ercchry

Ah, yeah the key to a good sear is drying off the meat as much as possible before the pan. I would of cleaned the paste off completely since it's already done it's job and sear it as a clean steak... then if you want more paste put it on after it's out of the pan. For me I turn the burner to high, toss in a good chunk of butterin the cast iron, then once it's melted and clear in goes the meat, usually tilt the pan once it starts smoking to coat the meat better, flip meat then repeat and maybe spoon some butter on top of the meat too

----------


## killramos

Good tips, a nice crust on a steak is definitely something to strive for.

----------


## Thaco

picked up a few packs of the walmart pre seasoned pre vaccumed packs of steaks and a couple pork roasts, wife's gonna try one of the pork roasts for tomorrow, Lazy way out but its our first try... where do you guys get the big buckets?

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> *picked up a few packs of the walmart pre seasoned pre vaccumed packs of steaks and a couple pork roasts, wife's gonna try one of the pork roasts for tomorrow, Lazy way out but its our first try... where do you guys get the big buckets?*



I got my rubbermaid off of amazon but it was $$$ for some reason. I think others are maybe going to a kitchen supply store?

----------


## ercchry

Coleman cooler... from CT, cheap... insulated... great

----------


## Amysicle

.

----------


## Thaco

yeah that was my concern was the temp, i have plenty of Rubbermaid's and stuff, just not sure it'll stand the temp.

Would rather something food grade and proven

----------


## Amysicle

.

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by Amysicle_ 
> *Well when I was at the restaurant supply store, most of the cambro containers did have their temperature range on the bottom. For the ones that didn't, I looked up the model to confirm.*



 yeah i am sure the Cambro's would be up to the job, just wasnt sure about the rubbermaids and coolers the other guys are using.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Picked up a cambro 12x18x9 containter and a lid from the wholesale club for $47*






> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Finally got around to trimming the lid on my cambro water container. That should help with evaporation loss on the longer cooks. My house is so dry I loose 10-20L per day when this beast is running. 
> *



should be no issue using a cooler or other non-rated stuff, since your food doesn't actually touch it, as long it it doesn't loose structural integrity, you are good to go. I would choose a cooler over the rubbermaid though, since I doubt you could carry that rubbermaid anywhere once it's full, and while you may not plan to do that, life happens. The cambro is for sure strong enough to carry when completely full. That's a bonus.

----------


## R-Audi

I got my Cambro at Hendrix Equipment on 42nd.

http://www.hendrixequip.com/p-644-ca...2sfscw135.aspx

----------


## Strider

I got the Cambro 12x8x9 from Wholesale club as well, but I found it too large for day-to-day cooks (great for whole racks of ribs and pork shoulders though) so I also got the ever popular Rubbermaid container from Amazon.

----------


## Thaco

thanks all, i talked to a buddy and he also suggested wholesale club, i'll check them out, i did find hendrix online, but they didn't have local stock for the one i wanted, i am sure i will be able to find something at the wholesale club, i was hoping to get away with only 1 bin, but i agree it might be way too bid for a lot of things, we'll see how it goes.

----------


## lint

I find the 12qt is a good size for every day cooking, but I cook for a family of 5 so I never make just one steak or one chicken breast. If its something much smaller, you can always use a stock pot. I squeezed 6 racks of ribs into my 22qt and that was a tight squeeze. For the rubbermaids, you just need to make sure it's the product line that can handle the higher heats, the clear commercial ones made of polycarbonate

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by lint_ 
> *I find the 12qt is a good size for every day cooking, but I cook for a family of 5 so I never make just one steak or one chicken breast. If its something much smaller, you can always use a stock pot. I squeezed 6 racks of ribs into my 22qt and that was a tight squeeze. For the rubbermaids, you just need to make sure it's the product line that can handle the higher heats, the clear commercial ones made of polycarbonate*



 yeah that's what i figured too, we've got 4 people and we always make too much so we have leftovers for lunches, so i don't think it can be too big (but the anova is recommended for 20L or less so i don't want to go above that for sure), also we have a stock pot for smaller items if its just a couple steaks or something.

----------


## Strider

Selling a couple Anovas if anyone's looking for one (I want to get a Joule).
http://forums.beyond.ca/st/401852/fs...tor-bluetooth/

----------


## BigDL

Doing my first cook in my new cambro water container with lid setup and man has this made life so much easier. I am doing a 48 hour cook at 135 and barely any water loss at all. When I was cooking in my stock pot for like a 2 hour cook I would lose so much water before.

Now it truly is set and forget.

----------


## ExtraSlow

whatcha makin bro? 48 hours has me intrigued.  :I'd Hit it!:

----------


## Thaco

i forgot about this thread, i picked up a bucket from the wholesale club, i think it was like $30, quick zip with a hole saw and she's good to go. the Anova just slides in to the hole in the lid and is held up by the lip on the device.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *whatcha makin bro? 48 hours has me intrigued. *



Just some short ribs I found at Wholesale club when I was picking up the container. Not much, just a few pieces but wanted to do something longer to test to make sure everything works good before i buy some pork belly for Chinese New years.

----------


## Brent.ff

could be a bit funky (chewy) at 135, will be interested in the results. I've found shortribs excel at ~155. Tender, but dont fall apart like a normal braise

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *could be a bit funky (chewy) at 135, will be interested in the results. I've found shortribs excel at ~155. Tender, but dont fall apart like a normal braise*



I'll find out tonight, I just googled up a few different temp/time combos and there were a few around this. If it doesn't turn out good ill know for next time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, I am for sure still learning, but I thought the connective tissue wouldn't break down at those temps? I don't mind fully chewy ribs, but if I'm doing those, I would just do my lazy no-foil method in the smoker. 

that reminds me, I need to cook some ribs!

----------


## BigDL

Yeah I saw some brisket at Wholesale club, I need to smoke one of those soon.

----------


## BigDL

The ribs were tender, and turned out pretty good. I took the meat off the bones, seared and then finished in the oven with some BBQ sauce on top.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Yeah, I am for sure still learning, but I thought the connective tissue wouldn't break down at those temps? I don't mind fully chewy ribs, but if I'm doing those, I would just do my lazy no-foil method in the smoker. 
> 
> that reminds me, I need to cook some ribs!*



They just breakdown slower, hence the longer cook times... like a brisket on the smoker takes 8hrs at 225-250 to break everything down, so at 135-155 it's going to be closer to that 2 day mark

----------


## ercchry

Fake chateaubriand... bought a full sirloin (tip? Top? Whatever) and made a little roast out of some of it that wasn't fit for steaks... probably a $4-6 piece of meat (this was around 1/4 of the roast)  :ROFL!: 

Was decent... but I fucked up the grain by probably 10 degrees or so, had to be careful on how you cut it or it was a bit tough

5hrs at 129F, finished in cast iron with butter

» Click image for larger version

----------


## dj_rice

Food Saver bags are on sale at Costco this week guys. 

$9 off.

----------


## R-Audi

Used an Anova for the first time on Sunday and I am now a believer! 
I cooked 3 Superstore Angus filets, 126 for 1 hour and then seared on cast iron with butter. They were by far the best filets I have ever had, short of a $75usd one in Vegas over christmas and even then it was a very close second. For seasoning I used olive oil and salt and pepper before the bag, then only seasoned again on the plate. 
Looking forward to my next cook!

----------


## ercchry

Not sure what thread this belongs in... but I picked this one cause the smoke ring is basically nonexistent and there for it's not worthy of the BBQ thread  :ROFL!: 

» Click image for larger version

Started with a $10 boneless pork shoulder from Costco 

So rubbed with oil, then dry rub, sealed in food saver bag... marinated in the fridge for 24hrs... then 18hrs at 165 in the bath, then ice bath and fridge. 

Then when the day comes to eat it! Save as much of the meat jello as you can from the bag, dry off the meat well and reapply oil and rub. Indirect BBQ with smoke, 300F grill temp (usually when I smoke these from raw I do 225F) then pull it off once it hits 203F inside. ONLY 2.5hrs for this guy!

Then this was the magic imho, put the meat jelly in a pot, let it melt, then blast it with a hand blender/immersion blender... it should foam up, scrap off that foam... then with the remaining juices make a BBQ sauce, mustard, vinegar, tomato paste, etc... then when you pull the meat pour this stuff in, save a bit for plating 

This was by far the juiciest, most tender pulled pork I have ate, without being greasy (cause we removed almost all the extra fat with the sous vide and pulling it out of the juice in the form of foam) had a nice crust, didn't waste a ton of fuel BBQing for 14-16hrs... just perfect. Could easily prep a few of these guys and freeze them, and start the BBQ after work and have fresh, awesome pulled pork on a weekday with ease

----------


## R154

Oh sweet Jesus. 

 :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:  

That sounds and looks absolutely spectacular. 

Damn you.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Didn't grab pics, but did a couple of massive beef short ribs yesterday. They were the meatiest short ribs I've ever seen. Not sure if they were butchered wrong or what, but they had about six inches of meat. I'm used to less. 

I was pretty lazy, so basically just dusted them lightly with montreal spice before the bag, they were in the fridge for a couple of days. Saw so many different cooking options, I ended up with 165F for about 23 hours. I had planned a little lower for about 36 hours, but ended up forgetting to get started, so worked backwards from the time the meal was required. 

After taking them out of the bag, very obvious shrinakge along the bone, and a hell of a lot of juice in the bags. Drained bags, patted dry. Did two minutes per side under the broiler in the oven, than another two minutes with some carolina sauce on it. 
Was still pretty chewy, definitely fully cooked. Came cleanly off the bone. I was really happy with the flavour. Wife was quite unhappy with it. I ate hers. Guess that's a win?

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Not sure what thread this belongs in... but I picked this one cause the smoke ring is basically nonexistent and there for it's not worthy of the BBQ thread*



Could always get some instacure for the faux smoke ring on the next one.

----------


## sk8r3124

https://anovaculinary.com/easy-homem...=6064688710640

Tried this recipe this weekend, came out flawless!!!

----------


## vw_rabbit2.5

> _Originally posted by sk8r3124_ 
> *https://anovaculinary.com/easy-homem...=6064688710640
> 
> Tried this recipe this weekend, came out flawless!!!*



did you use the same jars? what kind of cooking container did you use? how did you keep the jars from floating? I'd be curious to try this out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Doing some pork ribs this weekend. Anyone have suggested recipes?

----------


## sk8r3124

> _Originally posted by vw_rabbit2.5_ 
> * 
> 
> did you use the same jars? what kind of cooking container did you use? how did you keep the jars from floating? I'd be curious to try this out.*



I used the same jars. Got them at superstore. I haven't encountered them floating, I think as long as you fill them up far enough, there won't be enough air to help them float

----------


## Amysicle

.

----------


## JordanEG6

This thing is awesome. I've used it almost everyday for BBQ Ribs, shrimp, scallop, steaks etc. Snapped pics of a few of my recent labor intensive ones:

Brisket
155 for 30 Hours (Brined for 3 days prior)
I should have trimmed the fat a tiny bit more, but my family likes it that way
» Click image for larger version 

Fried Chicken
155 for 3 Hours (dark meat) / 1 Hour (white meat)
» Click image for larger version 

And finally:

Cannabutter  :Big Grin:  
» Click image for larger version

----------


## lilmira

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Doing some pork ribs this weekend. Anyone have suggested recipes?*



Just made some. I just rubbed some salt, garlic powder, pepper and dry onion on the ribs. Let it marinate overnight, then 62C for a full day. Took the juice out and reduced it a bit and mixed with some BBQ sauce. Brushed the ribs with the mix and finished it off in the oven. Yum, just missing the smoky flavour.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> * 
> 
> Yum, just missing the smoky flavour.*



Need some paprika!

----------


## lilmira

Yeah, I need to make a batch of dry rub again.

----------


## zaider

Mostly been using the Anova for doing up a batch of chicken breasts. 1 hour 15 mins at 142*. 
Its great because we just leave em in the fridge for the week and can either reheat or a quick sear and slice them up on a salad for a quick dinner/lunch. 

Have done a large roast beef twice, but there was something off about the texture. Felt almost powdery.

Been wanting to try these:
https://anovaculinary.com/easy-homem...ide-egg-bites/

----------


## BigDL

Hey Z if you like pork belly give this a try http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2...rs-recipe.html

Made it for Chinese New Years and it was good.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> Need some paprika!*




Liquid smoke helps a lot too

----------


## riander5

I just discovered this thread and this sounds awesome! 

The GF is strongly opposed to cooking in a plastic bag though...

----------


## ercchry

^^ lots on commercial products come cooked in plastic (look at Starbucks' new eggs) but go foodsaver, I'm a believer now. If not for anything but actual getting a vacuum on the food so it doesn't float 




> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Liquid smoke helps a lot too*



I have a bottle of apple wood... I find it really doesn't do much, would be better off doing a cold smoke before bagging the meat if you want to go that far... or finishing it off with HEAVY smoke on the BBQ (I did my normal amount I'd do for raw meat and even 2.5hrs with the pork shoulder it was very mild)

----------


## Brent.ff

oh for sure, if you have a smoker, there is no match. but for us plebeians, the liquid smoke adds a bit of complexity

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *oh for sure, if you have a smoker, there is no match. but for us plebeians, the liquid smoke adds a bit of complexity*



You just need a BBQ, some chips and tinfoil... or a really good range hood and a roast pan (those big black ones)  :ROFL!:  

Or a gun? Those are a fun tool

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *oh for sure, if you have a smoker, there is no match. but for us plebeians, the liquid smoke adds a bit of complexity*



End of year sale or kijiji and get a cheap charcoal grill. Sometimes you can get lucky and get a Weber kettle for dirt cheap.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by BigDL_ 
> * 
> 
> End of year sale or kijiji and get a cheap charcoal grill. Sometimes you can get lucky and get a Weber kettle for dirt cheap.*



If $150 isn't cheap enough?  :ROFL!:  

That's what I use (but the performer) works great... some times I pretend like I'm a real pit master and burn logs of oak instead of charcoal  :ROFL!:

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> If $150 isn't cheap enough?  
> *



I've seen some of the nice one touch kettles go for like $60-80 and look like they never were used.

----------


## ExtraSlow

OK, did the pork ribs yesterday. Didn't add any liquid smoke to the bags, but I was really testing for texture, not for flavour anyway. 

This was when I pulled them out of the bag, after spending about 33 hours in 150F water. If you think they look a little green, that's not a problem with the pics, they really did look green. WTF? Truly, this was a pretty disgusting moment. Maybe it was the spice blend I had on them? I dried them off with paper towel, and actually tore the meat in one spot, so they were for sure cooked fully. 

Threw them under the broiler in the oven, for about five minutes a side to dry off the surface and crisp them up. Then slapped on a thin layer of BBQ sauce and did that for two minutes under the broiler, basically until the sauce was bubbling. 


This was the end result. 

My summary, this was actually more hassle than my "lazy no-foil" ribs that I do in my electric smoker, and there was no texture advantage. In fact, in some areas, the fat hadn't rendered out as much as I would normally like. I suppose a shorter hotter cook might get me to more "traditionally textured" ribs as well as rendering out more of the fat. 

Still think the 3-2-1 ribs in my electric smoker are undefeated. I doubt I'll bother with sous vide ribs again.

----------


## ercchry

Should adapt my pulled pork steps to your ribs, basically for me vs traditional BBQ it comes down to a on grill time savings and less grease while maintaining more moisture

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't see the on-grill time savings being too valuable in my case, since I have that electric smoker, which greatly simplifies the process. Although, if I was trying to par-cook it ahead of time for a big event or something, I could see it. That required 12-16 hours in the smoker could line you up to an awkward start time, especially if you were trying to eat it for lunch. 

For the ribs, it's six hours total in the smoker, and I don't think any longer would benefit, so it's not hard to make them for supper from scratch. I also suspect you could shave an hour off pretty easily, since the meat is fully cooked long before the six hours is up. 

I know lots of guys who do serious long smokes on charcoal, but I know for myself, I just don't have the patience. electric has been awesome.

----------


## ercchry

Yeah charcoal for ribs isn't too bad, basically one full circle of 2x2 kingsford does it, so no screwing around like the pork shoulder or brisket cooks

----------


## Disoblige

I find the Anova more of a hassle to use for daily meals and a waste of plastic bags. I think I'll only be using it for a large pork shoulder or something that cooks for multiple meals/parties.

Too bad I can't use it to heat a hot bath, lol.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *I find the Anova more of a hassle to use for daily meals and a waste of plastic bags. I think I'll only be using it for a large pork shoulder or something that cooks for multiple meals/parties.
> 
> Too bad I can't use it to heat a hot bath, lol.*



With the food saver + large Costco trips I'm loving it for easy weekday meals, everything is prepped, seasoned, and portioned. Just drop it in and finish right from frozen

----------


## schocker

Used mine today for some full skin on wings. Cooked well and then about 10 mins on broil and they were great.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *OK, did the pork ribs yesterday. Didn't add any liquid smoke to the bags, but I was really testing for texture, not for flavour anyway.*



Where does one get liquid smoke locally?

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> Where does one get liquid smoke locally?*



BBQ Galore has a dozen flavors of it... ive also seen it at Sobeys


I did a rib-in pork chop with it yesterday.. Pork and sous-vide were meant for each other..

----------


## vw_rabbit2.5

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> With the food saver + large Costco trips I'm loving it for easy weekday meals, everything is prepped, seasoned, and portioned. Just drop it in and finish right from frozen*



Do you find that the texture is any different when you pre-season then freeze? I've read that sometimes the salt can break down the meat too much and cause the meat to taste like a ham because it's being brined from the salt. 

I've been thawing the meat before seasoning, then resealing the bag before throwing it into the bath. Pre-seasoning would save me so much time and effort.

Do you cook from frozen too, or do you thaw it a bit?

----------


## ercchry

Cook from frozen, frozen meat doesn't marinate at all, I'm sure if you left it in the fridge for a week and used too much salt you might have an issue but I haven't noticed anything. Done pork chops, steaks, and even whole chickens (which have a hell of a lot of seasoning vs just S&P) and no difference yet

----------


## ExtraSlow

Picked up some liquid smoke. Have a big top round steak that I think will be excellent in sous vide. Such a tough and low fat cut that it's a bit of a disaster when purely grilled. I award myself bonus points for pics of my hail damage and the current construction at Barebecues Galore.

----------


## vw_rabbit2.5

i just got a stovetop kettle smoker for my birthday, and i'm thinking about combining sous vide and smoking methods to make some ribs, pulled pork, or chicken.

https://www.amazon.ca/Nordic-Ware-In.../dp/B007ZKUVPC

question for the smokers out there, would it be better to sous vide and cook to temperatures, and then smoke, or smoke first, then sous vide?

I am a novice smoker, and have only tried smoking on my propane grill using foil smoke pouches, and i had a hard time keeping the temps below 220 degrees.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Depending on your smoking method, you may end up with fully cooked meat from the smoker alone. 

I've never done both back to back, but I think I'd probably want to smoke second, so that you'd get a drier exterior, otherwise, you'll end up needing smoke->sous vide->finishing, Seems like too many steps. 

Fascinated to hear how this goes, but don't think I'll be doing both. I can do smoker pretty low and slow if I want.

----------


## ercchry

Smoking cold meat will give you a smoke ring, smoking cooked meat will let you get away with a higher temp, and give you a nice bark

----------


## vw_rabbit2.5

Sorry, I should've clarified a bit. The main purpose of my smoking would be a short period of time, to get the smoke flavor. I guess I could always go with liquid smoke, but I just wanted to mainly use my new toy haha. I wasn't expecting the gift, so I haven't done too much research on how I could use it.

----------


## ercchry

Either or will add flavour, but doing it first will probably be a shorter smoke time

----------


## schocker

Made some chicken breast the other night with a liquid sauce instead of a rub and it worked out quite good and was very juicy. Forgot to take pics though. Need to try skin on next time though.

----------


## Brent.ff

$50 off ANOVA today

https://anovaculinary.com/anova-prec...100423633&ct=t

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hey, I keep hearing that sous vide is good for cheap cuts, but I think I'm doing something wrong. What's everyone's method for a cheapo-cut of steak? Like a top-round steak? I'm having great success with a "good" steak done rare, but on the cheap cuts, I find they stay tough if cooked at a low temp, and are gross as hell if done at higher temps. 

Still experimenting, but having fun.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *$50 off ANOVA today
> 
> https://anovaculinary.com/anova-prec...23633&amp;ct=t*



Looks like $20 off, am I missing something?

Also, how well do these things work for chicken and salmon? We never cook steak or pork.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Looks like $20 off, am I missing something?
> 
> Also, how well do these things work for chicken and salmon? We never cook steak or pork.*



you might change your mind on Pork if you try it with this

it makes the best chicken breast you'll ever have...perfectly moist

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Looks like $20 off, am I missing something?
> 
> Also, how well do these things work for chicken and salmon? We never cook steak or pork.*



I'v used the Anova for all of those. The results for each one are flawless. Normally, the hardest for people to cook properly are chicken breast and pork as it's a lean cut of meat that is likely to turn out a bit dry. Using the Anova, the porkchops and chicken breasts I've made were the juiciest I've ever had anywhere.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Hey, I keep hearing that sous vide is good for cheap cuts, but I think I'm doing something wrong. What's everyone's method for a cheapo-cut of steak? Like a top-round steak? I'm having great success with a &quot;good&quot; steak done rare, but on the cheap cuts, I find they stay tough if cooked at a low temp, and are gross as hell if done at higher temps. 
> 
> Still experimenting, but having fun.*



129F for 2.5hrs... the time is the key, also having some fat and connecting tissues to break down. Top round is rather lean so it's not really going to do too much. If you're cutting up your own steaks keep in mind which way the grain is running. That's makes a huge difference in mouth feel

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Hey, I keep hearing that sous vide is good for cheap cuts, but I think I'm doing something wrong. What's everyone's method for a cheapo-cut of steak? Like a top-round steak? I'm having great success with a &quot;good&quot; steak done rare, but on the cheap cuts, I find they stay tough if cooked at a low temp, and are gross as hell if done at higher temps. 
> 
> Still experimenting, but having fun.*



I find top round and bottom round aren't really suitable for anything other than maybe resoling your shoes. Fine... maybe ultra thinly sliced for hot pot / pho is okay too.

Try something like chuck (blade) steak/roast. I'd go somewhere between 24-48 hours (preferably 36-48) at 131-133°. If you're going to do 131° I'd suggest using a thermometer to ensure your circulator is calibrated.





> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * Also, how well do these things work for chicken and salmon? We never cook steak or pork.*



Aside from super long cooks like 72 hour short ribs, chicken breast is probably the protein that benefits the most from sous vide - super tender and moist every time.

Salmon I'm a bit hesitant with. There's a ton of guides out there that show mouth watering rare to medium-rare results, but none of them hit pasteurization times/temps and none of them seem to address food safety. Not sure if they're using sushi grade, playing the odds, or I'm missing something.

----------


## Brent.ff

Other then being able to do salmon from frozen easily, there doesn't seem to be a benefit to doing it in a sous vide over pan frying, from what i've seen so far. Pork tenderloin and pork loin chops in sous vide are magic. As is chicken breast (though pre-seasoned/frozen has a bit of an odd texture)

Personally, i've kind of given up on the 'cheap meats into gold', as unless it is marbled throughout, it's never going to turn into ribeye, even if you cook it for a month. I've tried a few cuts and unless you're well into 24 hours, have had pretty hap-hazard results. 

https://www.thepauperedchef.com/arti...ous-vide-steak

I have done well doing cheap cuts, cutting them thing while raw, and them making them into bulgogi or similar in the sous vide..that has worked well for me so far. Short ribs are godly if you can find them on sale

----------


## ercchry

Blade roast turned into thinner steaks has been awesome for me, 2.5hrs and it's great

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Thanks for the info, guys. 

How does it deal with two significantly different thicknesses of meat being cooked together? Or do you just have to know to take one out sooner?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Thanks for the info, guys. 
> 
> How does it deal with two significantly different thicknesses of meat being cooked together? Or do you just have to know to take one out sooner?*



It's going to take a lot of time for most meats to degrade so I guess it depends on your definition of significant? Are we talking a rib eye beside a rump roast? Or a whole chicken beside a breast?

As long as you're happy with the temperature they're at then it's probably going to be fine. The times you see in the guide are just minimums and most proteins can stay in there much longer

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *How does it deal with two significantly different thicknesses of meat being cooked together? Or do you just have to know to take one out sooner?*



The whole point of sous vide that cooking for 3 hours is the same as 10 hrs. The entire piece(s) of meat will have the same temperature throughout; obviously that's why it takes so long as the heat needs to penetrate from the outside in, until every part of the meat matches the water temperature.

My understanding anyways. I'd assume there's chemical breakdown from the salt / other seasonings though, but 3 hours vs 4 wouldn't be a big deal.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Even a large cut of meat will be up to temperature within a couple of hours. Maybe an extra hour if you are cooking from frozen. Not a big deal to cook your thinner cut for an extra hour or two if that's how long your thicker/tougher cut will take. Not much harm happens. Wouldn't want to leave a cut of nice steam in the water for days or anything, but a little more time doesn't hurt. The meat doesn't get overcooked.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> The whole point of sous vide that cooking for 3 hours is the same as 10 hrs. The entire piece(s) of meat will have the same temperature throughout; obviously that's why it takes so long as the heat needs to penetrate from the outside in, until every part of the meat matches the water temperature.
> 
> My understanding anyways. I'd assume there's chemical breakdown from the salt / other seasonings though, but 3 hours vs 4 wouldn't be a big deal.*



the difference between 3 and 4 hours is pretty well nil, but if you went 3 to 10, there is definitely some differences, and breaking down things in a different way.. 

http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/06/f...teak.html#time

not sure if you've tried eggs yet but an egg at 160F at 15 minutes, is a completely different animal then 20 minutes

With that being said, you're probably not risking any noticeable difference if you're cooking two different sizes for an hour or two different

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Where my question was coming from is often my GF will buy the smallest piece of chicken or salmon for herself, and then get me a larger one that is much thicker. When we cook them together in the oven, we have to take them out separately or the smaller, thinner, one will be way overcooked.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Where my question was coming from is often my GF will buy the smallest piece of chicken or salmon for herself, and then get me a larger one that is much thicker. When we cook them together in the oven, we have to take them out separately or the smaller, thinner, one will be way overcooked.*



Yeah that's no big deal, you'll love the anova if that's the case

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Cool, thanks. It sounds pretty awesome, I may just have to try it.

Do you need to buy special bags? Has anyone looked into what the heat does to the ziplock bag? Any harmful chemicals or anything get leeched into the food when you heat up a cheap plastic bag for a couple hours? Inks, glues, etc. probably aren't designed to deal with lots of heat, but I really don't know. I assume it's fine because nobody seems to mention it.

----------


## ercchry

Ziplocks are okay for (my personal limit) about 165F... but they are pretty frustrating to get to sink, and the odd time you don't get a good seal on them it sucks 

Food saver is awesome, well worth it. Can prep and freeze big Costco trips and just pop them in from frozen, and they sink without having to try and weigh them down like most ziplock cooks

----------


## ExtraSlow

I know guys who spent three hundred bucks on the really good sealer from cabelas, but my eighty dollar food saver from wal-mart is fine.

----------


## ercchry

Well, let's see if this works...

3 pack of whole chickens from Costco, spatchcocked, marinated, vac sealed, deep freezer

Tossed it in the bath at 135F a little too late for dinner Monday (hangery woman wasn't having it) pulled it out 2.5hrs later, ice bath, fridge... had a dinner last night so couldn't eat it..

Then today, pulled it out, dried it off, fresh "rub" with some honey and olive oil too, now it's over direct heat with some black cherry wood

» Click image for larger version

----------


## phreezee

Anova announced support for Google Home and Alexa is coming shortly!

----------


## R-Audi

Anyone else see that Anonva is coming out with a smaller and cheaper version?

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...ova/102602242/

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> *Anyone else see that Anonva is coming out with a smaller and cheaper version?*



I see Monoprice has a new one, coming soon (end of June?) that looks a lot like the Anova.
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=21594

$70.00 U.S. Decent price!
Does not appear to have wifi or bluetooth, but I could be wrong.

----------


## Vdubbin

2 racks of beef ribs Getting ready for a party this weekend. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## rage2

:ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

Started using SV to speed up my BBQ work. Chicken is so moist and tender. Everyone's been complimenting me on my wings.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Saw a roast on sale last week. Bought it, sealed it with some Montreal spice and mustard powder and have it in the anova now for tomorrow's supper. Was planning on finishing it in the smoker to impart some smoke flavour. 
Thoughts?

----------


## ercchry

Steak spice is super powerful flavour wise when you sous vide, so much penetration 

If you wanted smoke and perhaps a ring, you would of been better off smoking first, setting it up at the end on the smoker could give you a nice bark, but it's not going to absorb much flavour

If you go to finish it off on the smoker, I'd toss it in an ice bath and fridge for 12hrs first, let those juices absorb back in, then smoke till the internal temp is just warm enough for serving... probably 120ish?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, agree it isn't going get much penetration. I'm mostly going for exterior texture, which is my main gripe with sous vide. 

I could also have easily just smoked the roast without the sous vide. Just need something more forgiving that accommodates my work and family schedules. At least with the anova I can set it up and then take off whenever I have time.

----------


## ercchry

Yeah I'd be worried about over cooking and drying out if you don't cool it before hand if you want to finish with low temps... it works well but it's very time consuming and you'll need probably at least 45min on the smoker depending on how thick the roast is. Best bet is just to put the oven on broil, can re-rub it and finish it off probably 5min per side

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, ended up with plenty of smoke flavour, but as you predicted it was a bit overdone. I cooled it completely in an ice water bath for two hours before the smoke, but out it into the smoker too early. 

End result was a bit dry. But leftovers will make excellent chili I'm sure.

----------


## LadyLuck

Heads up for anyone looking to purchase the FoodSaver Vaccum sealing system its currently on sale for $134.xx ($45.00 off) and extra box of bags for $30.00 ($9.00 off) until tomorrow the 29th at Costco!

----------


## TYMSMNY

> Heads up for anyone looking to purchase the FoodSaver Vaccum sealing system its currently on sale for $134.xx ($45.00 off) and extra box of bags for $30.00 ($9.00 off) until tomorrow the 29th.



where at? I need more bags.

----------


## LadyLuck

> where at? I need more bags.



Oops! Costco, lots by the front entrance at Heritage and on 17 Ave SE. Will edit my post above.

----------


## TYMSMNY

> Oops! Costco, lots by the front entrance at Heritage and on 17 Ave SE. Will edit my post above.



perfect. Costco run on Monday! Holiday is coming up and definitely need more.

On a similar note, anyone use the "tupperware" container thing yet? Does it work well...?

----------


## rage2

Tupperware deforms at higher temps, ie for chicken. Almost had a massive spill from it, lucky I checked before going to bed. Switched to a cooler, dremelled a hole on the top, works perfectly.

----------


## TYMSMNY

Oh was talking about the tupperware thingy that came in the kit. Where you can vacuum air out of.

I had a plastic cambro so I just cut a hole at the top and used that. Perfect for long sous vide items like yogurt.

----------


## LadyLuck

You should try and go tomorrow, the deal ends on Oct 29th.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Heads up for anyone looking to purchase the FoodSaver Vaccum sealing system its currently on sale for $134.xx ($45.00 off) and extra box of bags for $30.00 ($9.00 off) until tomorrow the 29th at Costco!



If you can't make it to Costco in time, you can also order the sealer only until Nov 9:
https://www.costco.ca/FoodSaver-2-in...100347343.html

----------


## ercchry

Something a little different with the sous vide today...

Top sirloin chunks with S&P, 6hrs @ 168F, fried up some shallots and garlic in butter, deglazed with juice from the bag, reduced into a gravy... then diced meat, added gravy, and some cream cheese... food processed it all into a very nice filling with a little basil. Was some stellar tortellini... especially with that Marsala cream sauce  :Drool:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wow. That looks like a whole days effort, but also sounds amazing. 

I'm nearly over my sous vide. Maybe do something fancy in it around the holidays, but for a meal for the family it's just not doing it for me.

----------


## Brent.ff

> I'm nearly over my sous vide. Maybe do something fancy in it around the holidays, but for a meal for the family it's just not doing it for me.



I may not rave about it as much, but im still using it 3-4 times a week. I think the biggest thing for me is just ease of dinner making. Bought a value pack of chicken thighs, split them into 3 bags, season them all differently and freeze. Then when get home throw the sous vide on and have dinner in a couple hours without much effort, and still way tastier then doing it fresh.

----------


## schocker

I still use mine at least once a week. Makes me prepare more meals ahead so the freezer just has sealed bags of pre-seasoned chicken/pork etc which is nice. Have not tried any of the more experimental items like baking or whatnot. Most impressed lately with salmon. Thought it would be weird, but a nice pan sear after cooking and it was great.

----------


## ercchry

> Wow. That looks like a whole days effort, but also sounds amazing. 
> 
> I'm nearly over my sous vide. Maybe do something fancy in it around the holidays, but for a meal for the family it's just not doing it for me.



Wasn’t too bad... but also didn’t have to make it for a family of 4  :ROFL!: 

Like the two above, I find it shines with the preprepped meals. I do a big Costco run, buy large cuts (pork loin is awesome for chops) then spend a day butchering, seasoning, and vacuum bagging... do it every 6 months and I have a freezer full of meats, pick a protein, toss it in the bath then just make some veg and starch and really easy meals that are still really good

Like with the tortellini, I also bag up the trimmings as either stir fry bits, or ground meat/burgers for the more labour intensive meals. Doing a bag of stir fry beef at 124F for a few hours gives a great base for super tender homemade ginger beef!

----------


## D'z Nutz

If anyone's looking for vacuum sealer rolls, Amazon carries these for a good price. 

Two rolls, one 8" x 50' and one 11" x 50' - $26.87
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00QI02LGW

Two rolls of 11" x 50' - $27.78
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00JESPZZ4

I haven't tried the Food Saver rolls to compare these to, but these seem like a better value and they do the job and these are their regular price.

----------


## speedog

> Wow. That looks like a whole days effort, but also sounds amazing. 
> 
> I'm nearly over my sous vide. Maybe do something fancy in it around the holidays, but for a meal for the family it's just not doing it for me.



So it's soon to be in the storeroom with the bread maker, pasta maker, juicer, food processor, etc?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So it's soon to be in the storeroom with the bread maker, pasta maker, juicer, food processor, etc?



I don't have any if those other gadgets. Surviving so far.

----------


## ercchry

> So it's soon to be in the storeroom with the bread maker, pasta maker, juicer, food processor, etc?



Bread maker: stupid, inferior product than what you can buy
Pasta maker: mixing dough? Pretty silly... rolling dough? Amazing, I have the roller and cutters for the stand mixer, they see lots of use
Juicer: not worth the clean up unless you have a huge family or something 
Food processor: wtf?! Essential! Especially with the pasta! Pesto... stuffed pasta fillings... mmm, also soups and things... either that or the immersion blender
Anova: still great, just tossed some steaks that I butchered probably like 6 months ago and seasoned then sealed and froze in it for dinner tomorrow... best $2/serving beef around!  :ROFL!:  

Might actually use the food processor and make a nice sauce for it too!

----------


## ercchry

Yup... still great

And did indeed use my food processor for my scratch made Japanese inspired “magic sauce” ...including making Japanese mayo for it

----------


## Brent.ff

I'm doing whole 30, and sous vide combined with a smoker makes it an absolute breeze. Buy in bulk, freeze as needed in freezer bags with the water-dunk method. have dinners for weeks! Pork tenderloin in as we speak

----------


## Thaco

forgot about this thread, this was christmas eve, prime rib roast, removed the bones and floated them for 72 hours, then put the roast in for 6 hours all at 145 (pops likes his roast well done)

Then we broiled it at 400 for 20 mins to crisp it up

----------


## cancer man

What the hell happened to the asparagus?

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Heads up for anyone looking to purchase the FoodSaver Vaccum sealing system its currently on sale for $134.xx ($45.00 off) and extra box of bags for $30.00 ($9.00 off) until tomorrow the 29th at Costco!



FYI, Costco has the sealer for $129.99 ($40 off) and bags for $30.99 ($9 off) until Sunday.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> What the hell happened to the asparagus?



It ded.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Got some beef shirt ribs, anyone have suggestions for time and temperature? Thinking 48 hours at 144f as per chef steps option 6 here: https://www.chefsteps.com/activities...-ribs-your-way

I like the way beef ribs look

----------


## Brent.ff

I’ve had good success with 144 on beef ribs, still has some ‘stick’ to the bone but still tender. If you want ‘fall off’, you’ll have to go higher (160)

----------


## schocker

Did some chicken breast last night from frozen. Super juicy and great overall after a quick sear.

----------


## ercchry

Fake BBQ!

[email protected] with dry rub on chicken

Ice bath
Pat dry, reapply rub
275F in toaster oven for 20min (bonus points for taking a torch to a chunk of smoking wood and leaving it on the rack beside chicken, for a hint of smoke)
Take bag juice, mix 50/50 with favourite BBQ sauce, warm on stove 
Crank toaster oven, remove chicken 
Dip chicken in sauce
Put back in oven for 5min
Eat

----------


## speedog

> Attachment 81266
> 
> Fake BBQ!
> 
> [email protected] with dry rub on chicken
> 
> Ice bath
> Pat dry, reapply rub
> 275F in toaster oven for 20min (bonus points for taking a torch to a chunk of smoking wood and leaving it on the rack beside chicken, for a hint of smoke)
> ...



Real bbq would take less time, no?

----------


## ercchry

> Real bbq would take less time, no?



REAL BBQ? Time wise... probably similar, effort wise? Muuuch longer, plus my bbq is a little buried in ice and snow, while my kitchen still stays snow free!

All my proteins are prepackaged and seasoned, so I just plop it in the water, come back a couple hours later and do the rest. Which is like 5-8min of effort

My definition of REAL bbq... this took waaaaaay longer to prep and cook

----------


## ExtraSlow

Straight up grilling would be faster. 

I always say to anyone who asks, sous vide isn't faster than anything. Sometimes it's simpler, but usually it's just used to do things that are very difficult with other methods.

----------


## ercchry

Grilled chicken, while faster doesn’t work well for this style... end up just burning all the rub, boneless thighs are tricky to keep juicy while grilling too. These ended up being about 9/10th of what a proper BBQ’d thigh would be

----------


## Brent.ff

Made these yesterday. Really good
https://recipes.anovaculinary.com/re...-bacon-gruyere

----------


## ExtraSlow

Here's those beef ribs I did. 144 for 48 hours. Liked the texture a lot.

----------


## ercchry

See the smoking thread for the other half of this piece of meat... basically trimmed it out so it was uniform for smoking, took the rest and sous vide for 48hrs @144F with a braising liquid I made out of the trimmings (turned into the gravy that’s in the plate)

Put it under the broiler with some dry rub, flipping halfway... sliced like pork belly... was spectacular

----------


## nzwasp

Im going to try this tonight:

https://thechefwholifts.net/2016/01/...-braised-beef/

Although Im unsure where to get all the different spices, I guess TNT?

----------


## schocker

> Im going to try this tonight:
> 
> https://thechefwholifts.net/2016/01/...-braised-beef/
> 
> Although Im unsure where to get all the different spices, I guess TNT?



Bulk barn would likely have all that.

----------


## nzwasp

If you guys are doing a multi day cook do you cover your pot with a cloth to stop the water from evaporating?

----------


## ercchry

> If you guys are doing a multi day cook do you cover your pot with a cloth to stop the water from evaporating?



Mine is in a designated cooler... with a lid. Most efficient way (thermodynamics, etc) of doing it

----------


## Brent.ff

> Mine is in a designated cooler... with a lid. Most efficient way (thermodynamics, etc) of doing it



Exact same. Otherwise yes a ton of evap. Learnt my lesson one night waking up to the low water alarm

----------


## nzwasp

Where do you get these coolers?

----------


## ercchry

Mine is just a little Coleman brand one... Canadian Tire sells them. Had to cut a hole in the lid, would recommend a jigsaw or similar for the task

----------


## LadyLuck

What size cooler did you get? I'm thinking it might be a better option than spending over 70 bucks for a rubbermaid container and a lid.

----------


## AzNxHyDrA

Woah.. I got my set for $20-30 a year ago. I can't believe the cost has gone up that significantly. 

The only issue I had with mine is that they had already changed the shape of the container so I couldn't fit a pantry organizer inside to hold the separate bags.

----------


## nzwasp

What do you guys use for bags. We have been using ziploc bags but Im not sure whats happened to their quality in the last couple of years I've found (for all uses) that they just leak after a couple of days of holding food or perhaps the plastic is not as thick or something.

----------


## LadyLuck

> What do you guys use for bags. We have been using ziploc bags but Im not sure whats happened to their quality in the last couple of years I've found (for all uses) that they just leak after a couple of days of holding food or perhaps the plastic is not as thick or something.



FoodSaver, wait for it to go on sale at Costco along with extra bags.

----------


## ercchry

I think my cooler is 16 or 18qt?

Also foodsaver is awesome... even if you don’t sous vide stuff. Just being able to toss stuff in the freezer and not have it burn in over 6 months makes it worth it

----------


## BigDL

Only thing that sucks for food saver is trying to do food with liquids. I use one of those clear food grade Cambro containers from Wholesale Club, I like being able to easily see inside and make sure my bags were not leaking (before I got my food saver at Christmas).

----------


## jwslam

Ordered a whole bunch of ping pong balls to do this. Wish me luck

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wait what?

----------


## R-Audi

https://anovaculinary.com/sous-vide-ping-pong-balls/

----------


## ExtraSlow

Huh, makes some sense I guess. I just have a lid for my container. Probably about same price as buying Ping pong balls.

----------


## rage2

I dremeled a hole in a cooler and use that as my container. Huge volume and no water evaporation problems.

----------


## schocker

> I dremeled a hole in a cooler and use that as my container. Huge volume and no water evaporation problems.



Nah, you have to cover the container with the kitchen towel and then look 30s later and it has completely fallen into the bin  :ROFL!: 

The new anova nano is available for $99 CDN. Only 750 w but smaller and cheaper
https://anovaculinary.com/nano/

----------


## bjstare

At first I thought 750W was going to be a lot smaller, then I looked it up and the bigger Anova is only 800W  :ROFL!: 

Seriously though, aside from the lack of wifi, whats the downside to the Nano?

----------


## aaronck

> At first I thought 750W was going to be a lot smaller, then I looked it up and the bigger Anova is only 800W 
> 
> Seriously though, aside from the lack of wifi, whats the downside to the Nano?



From what I've read, more plastic parts?

----------


## schocker

> At first I thought 750W was going to be a lot smaller, then I looked it up and the bigger Anova is only 800W 
> 
> Seriously though, aside from the lack of wifi, whats the downside to the Nano?



The wifi model I have is 900 w and the bluetooth only one is 800 w. Not sure why exactly.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wonder if the lower wattage takes that much longer to get up to temp? My tub is like 20 litres.

----------


## rage2

Lower wattage model would have problems maintaining higher temperatures with larger volumes of water. Unless you’re using a cooler like me, likely not a huge problem.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Doing a roast for supper tomorrow. Going to make the bag juice into gravy, and I'm excited about that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Results acceptable. Gravy was nice, as good as any roast pan gravy.

----------


## Kavy

I was like “omg that looks awesome”.....then I saw the beets. Fuck beets.

Edit: I was going to edit that post because after thinking about it I was probably a little overboard when it came to my feelings about the beets. Then I thought about it some more and decided it was warranted.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't hold back bud, you are in a safe space.  :Love:  :thumbs up:  :Angel: 


I used to think I hated beets, until I learned about roasting. Now I love em.

Could have for sure done that beef more rare, many people would have, but I went with 137.5 degrees.

----------


## Kavy

> Don't hold back bud, you are in a safe space. I used to think I hated beets, until I learned about roasting. Now I love em.



Haha great response. Fill me in on roasting beets and maybe I can shift my anger to kale.

----------


## Brent.ff

did the ol standby Pork tenderloin tonight at 140 for an hour. Salt, pepper and butter, finish super hot sear.. it's amazing how good that is!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Haha great response. Fill me in on roasting beets and maybe I can shift my anger to kale.



Toss em in oil, lay them on a cookie sheet, roast at 425 like you would potatoes. Flip halfway through. Need the surface to brown a little, that releases the sweetness.

- - - Updated - - -




> , finish super hot sear.. it's amazing how good that is!



Everything is better with a good sear. I need a cast iron pan to do mine better. I think I'd heat the pan on the bbq to take the smoke outside.

----------


## ercchry

Super simple 72hr short ribs... just store bought kalbi marinade, cooked at 125F, finished over charcoal. Reduced bag juice with some miso for a sauce... spectacular texture... still med rare, but oh so tender

----------


## Brent.ff

72! That’s a feat. Is it just me or are short rib prices kinda nuts lately?

----------


## ercchry

72hr is cake with the cooler and only being 125F... didn’t even have to top up the water once 

But yeah, they’ve been pricey for a while. These were just super store ones. Only big grocery store that seems to consistently have them cut the right way! Haha

----------


## Strider

> Super simple 72hr short ribs... just store bought kalbi marinade, cooked at 125F



You're brave, 125° for a long cook is a bit too dicey for me
https://www.reddit.com/r/sousvide/co..._130_and_food/

I prefer english cut at 140° for 48 hours if I'm doing long duration short ribs.

----------


## ercchry

Eh... I don’t think anything will survive that marinade... and if it does that’s what the charcoal is for

----------


## ercchry

Just got some more short ribs from superstore... $8.18/lb Korean style, $7.95/lb for English. Also got some oxtail  :Drool:

----------


## BigDL

> Just got some more short ribs from superstore... $8.18/lb Korean style, $7.95/lb for English. Also got some oxtail



E-Mart up on 17th Ave SW has some good short ribs with good looking marbling, I just don't recall the price that they charge.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Everything is better with a good sear. I need a cast iron pan to do mine better. I think I'd heat the pan on the bbq to take the smoke outside.



Was talking more about pork tenderloin in general. I think it's the single best cut to be sous vided for price-to-satisfaction, as the results are almost always amazing, over a very short time. Super buttery texture

----------


## ercchry

So my 96hr oxtail (@140F) will be ready tonight... this should be interesting...

Going to do it with some Russian blue potato purée, confit golden beets with garlic scape pesto and a red wine reduction sauce

----------


## suntan

> Toss em in oil, lay them on a cookie sheet, roast at 425 like you would potatoes. Flip halfway through. Need the surface to brown a little, that releases the sweetness.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Everything is better with a good sear. I need a cast iron pan to do mine better. I think I'd heat the pan on the bbq to take the smoke outside.



Roast beets are amazing. Pickled beets are good too if properly made.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Excited to see oxtail.

----------


## ercchry

Decided to just toss the beets in a bag with the oil and add them to the bath... hopefully 140F is warm enough to break em down in 4hrs

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Decided to just toss the beets in a bag with the oil and add them to the bath... hopefully 140F is warm enough to break em down in 4hrs



Wow, let me know. I always thought veggies needed higher temps.

----------


## ercchry

> Wow, let me know. I always thought veggies needed higher temps.



Same, I usually do corn at 182F cause I read something about veggies not breaking down till 180F... but then I had corn at a friend’s that he did at 167F and it was pretty much the same damn thing

----------


## ercchry

NOPE! 3hra later and not even a little soft... not calling it a waste though cause with the garlic and peppers I put in the oil it infused really well... oh well, I’m the oven now and i’ll Do it normally (still confit)

----------


## ercchry

Edible  :dunno:

----------


## D'z Nutz

If anyone is looking for a vacuum sealer, Amazon has this Freshlocker on sale for $50 today, down from $70:

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B073DGT7XY

It's got good reviews and I've been watching it for a bit.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Was talking more about pork tenderloin in general. I think it's the single best cut to be sous vided for price-to-satisfaction, as the results are almost always amazing, over a very short time. Super buttery texture




Not to mention the fact that it is super lean! Do you have any recipes to share, My Fiance is totally turned off PT after me over/undercooking it too many times lol

----------


## Brent.ff

Ive done this or slight alterations of this multiple times. Usually do it between 130 and 135 for at least an hour

https://www.seriouseats.com/2016/07/...enderloin.html

----------


## Brent.ff

Pork Tenderloin and braised cabbage tonight. Uhhh yum.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice wine pairing too.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Nice wine pairing too.



Christmas leftovers!

----------


## KRyn

> I dremeled a hole in a cooler and use that as my container. Huge volume and no water evaporation problems. 
> 
> Attachment 83515



Hey 
@rage2
 is that a Coleman 24 Can Stackable cooler? 

Just did a Prime Rib last week and want to do some ribs this week. A cooler setup would make life much easier.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Hey 
> @rage2
>  is that a Coleman 24 Can Stackable cooler? 
> 
> Just did a Prime Rib last week and want to do some ribs this week. A cooler setup would make life much easier.



thats what i use, it works great. that photo Rage has is the same

----------


## KRyn

What size hole you drill / dremel for use with an Anova?

Speaking of ribs, what temperature and cook time is everyone using for pork back ribs?

----------


## Brent.ff

> What size hole you drill / dremel for use with an Anova?
> 
> Speaking of ribs, what temperature and cook time is everyone using?



I took the little thing that hangs on the side of the pot, drew a line around it, and just cut it out with a hand saw. Definitely not as pretty as some, but it works.

I do ribs around 160 for ~12 to 24. Any higher temp and they fall off before you can finish them on the BBQ. Same with pulled pork.

----------


## jwslam

https://anovaculinary.com/sous-vide-cooler-guide/

----------


## KRyn

> https://anovaculinary.com/sous-vide-cooler-guide/



Thank you!

----------


## Vdubbin

Got this cooler a couple of year ago and did a similar thing but I split the lid in 2 so I can check on things during long cooks without having to remove the Anova

----------


## Brent.ff

> Got this cooler a couple of year ago and did a similar thing but I split the lid in 2 so I can check on things during long cooks without having to remove the Anova



thats super smart, as some of the meats start to float if they're fattier or let out air depending on spices, etc and you dont really want to cook for 24 hours with half the thing outa water

----------


## Vdubbin

> thats super smart, as some of the meats start to float if they're fattier or let out air depending on spices, etc and you dont really want to cook for 24 hours with half the thing outa water



Ya I find Pork really back for doing that. I usually have to re-vacuum and seal it on multi-day cooks. But even with the cut in the lid I can run multi-day cooks and only lose about 1/4 inch of water.

----------


## ercchry

If you cut the hole to hold the bracket and do it on the far side of the hinge you can open the lid without removing anything also

Also to prevent floating bags, if I know it’s going to fill with gas i’ll Double bag it with a bunch of spoons in the outer bag to keep it down

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Also to prevent floating bags, if I know it’s going to fill with gas i’ll Double bag it with a bunch of spoons in the outer bag to keep it down



that's smart!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Been using cheap amazon bags for smaller items from a company called Ronegye. Got 100 in 1 quart size and they have been flawless except I often need something a little bigger. Just picked up 100 in gallon size from same brand.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Been using cheap amazon bags for smaller items from a company called Ronegye. Got 100 in 1 quart size and they have been flawless except I often need something a little bigger. Just picked up 100 in gallon size from same brand.



Speaking of bags - shouldn't there be a little concern about the plastic chemicals leaching into the food with such prolonged exposure at an elevated temperature?
(Sorry if this has been asked. It's a big thread and I'll admit I'm too lazy to look.)
I'm not trying to be a hippie nut job, I'm just a little less comfortable with this compared to frozen food storage and storing leftovers in plastic, etc.

----------


## schocker

I tried poached eggs yesterday, 167F for 12 min. Was not quite enough time seemingly as they came out OK but then immediately broke upon being touched. Will try again.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Speaking of bags - shouldn't there be a little concern about the plastic chemicals leaching into the food with such prolonged exposure at an elevated temperature?
> (Sorry if this has been asked. It's a big thread and I'll admit I'm too lazy to look.)
> I'm not trying to be a hippie nut job, I'm just a little less comfortable with this compared to frozen food storage and storing leftovers in plastic, etc.



I don't know. I've never heard of this being a concern, so I'll just continue not to worry about it. The low temps (usually under 150c) make it less concerning.

----------


## z24_wheels

As long as the bags you are using are food grade, you are fine. Food grade PE bags do not contain additives (or byproducts) which are known to migrate in significant quantities at elevated temps which would be harmful to ingestion, or to the waste stream. Now...if you are using knockoffs; they may not be food grade.

----------


## ercchry

3 days in fridge salted
1 day marinaded in kalbi sauce
Now 3 days at 128.5F 

 :Drool:

----------


## speedog

> 3 days in fridge salted
> 1 day marinaded in kalbi sauce
> Now 3 days at 128.5F



And do you still have to finish them off in the barbeque/grill or do you eat them right out of the sous vide device?

----------


## ercchry

> And do you still have to finish them off in the barbeque/grill or do you eat them right out of the sous vide device?



You can... but the texture and added visual of a nice char is worth the effort. So I will be giving them about 30-60 seconds/side over charcoal

----------


## Brent.ff

Well and you want the malliard reaction which you only get with finishing

----------


## bjstare

Trying out Sous Vide for the first time this week, doing some baby back ribs. Some googling produced the most common result of 155F for 24h.. I don't want to read 21 pages here, anyone care to validate this for me? Is it too hot/long or will that be alright?

Also, finish on BBQ (nat gas), or broil in the oven for a couple mins?

----------


## killramos

I’d use the oven to finish. More controlled results.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Trying out Sous Vide for the first time this week, doing some baby back ribs. Some googling produced the most common result of 155F for 24h.. I don't want to read 21 pages here, anyone care to validate this for me? Is it too hot/long or will that be alright?
> 
> Also, finish on BBQ (nat gas), or broil in the oven for a couple mins?



Do you want them fall off bone, or with bite? 155 will have more bite, bumpnig to 160-165 will be more fall off.

----------


## NoSup4U

I did 145 for 36 hours on my last go around....hardly had to chew

----------


## bjstare

They went in last night, gonna have my wife turn up to 165 with 7hr remaining.

edit: did [email protected] then [email protected], finished with convection broil for ~10min. They were absolutely perfect. Fell off the bone, but didn't turn to mush.

----------


## BigDL

> Well and you want the malliard reaction which you only get with finishing



I need to get more rolls of bags. Any suggestions on what works well?? Looking at Amazon there seems to be a few budget options compared to food saver

----------


## ExtraSlow

I run the "roneguy" Amazon ones. No issues.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Joining the ranks as I got one of these for Christmas. My friend helped out to get the cooler with the hole cut and everything. It seems like it'll be slick. I will maybe even put some foam/gasket material at the edge of the hole.


Can the device rest on the bottom? I feel like I should choke it up a bit so it's slightly suspended.

----------


## killramos

Slightly suspended is better because it is an impeller with an opening on the bottom.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice. That cooler is better than my cambro tub. Device can touch the bottom, no problem. The heater element is inside.

Edit, although I agree with killer that it's better for flow with a slight suspension. Just not a safety issue.

----------


## killramos

Agree not unsafe, will just function better for circulation which in a body of water as large as a cooler is kindof important.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Slightly suspended is better because it is an impeller with an opening on the bottom.



Yes, I figured that. Its openings aren't literally on the bottom face, but the "sides of the bottom". I think I won't go balls deep in the name of Reynolds Number, diffusion equation, laminar flow, boundary layer thickness, etc.

----------


## killramos

> Yes, I figured that. Its openings aren't literally on the bottom face, but the "sides of the bottom". I think I won't go balls deep in the name of Reynolds Number, diffusion equation, laminar flow, boundary layer thickness, etc.



We can’t all be EIT’s

----------


## rage2

I have the exact same cooler and hole. No need to seal it, probably some heat loss but don’t care, it holds 72C just fine, did a whole chicken in it yesterday. Works fine with it resting on the bottom, there’s more than enough circulation. I’ve made steak and wings meals for 12 with that setup with zero issues. 

The biggest thing it solves with the lid is water loss, which is non existent.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^I see that when digging a page back. Neat!
Where should I start looking for recipes and basic shit? I got a few kg of frozen steaks already in vacuum sealed bags that I could try.
I suppose I could drop them in while frozen and just have it take longer?

----------


## killramos

Serious Eats is a good source.

----------


## ercchry

I always go from frozen, time is pretty forgiving in there for most proteins, steak especially. Play with different times for the quality and cuts you’re working with

Have come to the conclusion that sous vide adds nothing but a weird texture to chicken, most other proteins do benefit though, even seafood. Poached shellfish are great. 

If you go longer than ~6hr on any cook do consider weighing the protein down... or even just something that will not allow it to raise out of the water (fills the gap between water and lid) gasses will form and your vacuum pack will float eventually

----------


## killramos

I find chicken gets quite misshapen in the bags which makes it tough to finish. Can’t argue with the results though it’s just not that pretty (150.1 is my favorite for chicken).

I think steak and pork chops are my favorite sous vide meats.

----------


## ercchry

> I find chicken gets quite misshapen in the bags which makes it tough to finish. Can’t argue with the results though it’s just not that pretty (150.1 is my favorite for chicken).
> 
> I think steak and pork chops are my favorite sous vide meats.



Yeah, any skin on chicken is going to do a hell of a lot better on the bbq or in the oven, anything without skin is usually boring haha

Short ribs or oxtail are the shit sous vide, give em a go, 36-72hr times, cooler w/lid highly recommend for that

----------


## killramos

Women have some unholy fascination with boneless skinless chicken breast.

----------


## ercchry

> Women have some unholy fascination with boneless skinless chicken breast.



I believe wholeheartedly that a mans bbq skills were put on this earth to convert woman to chicken with flavour. I believe I have accomplished this for the most part... but from time to time a Costco or superstore family pack of skinless breasts do still manage to end up in the fridge, must say the ratio to other chicken bits has improved significantly since we first started dating though  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Yes, I figured that. Its openings aren't literally on the bottom face, but the "sides of the bottom". I think I won't go balls deep in the name of Reynolds Number, diffusion equation, laminar flow, boundary layer thickness, etc.



 :Love:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think sous vide became popular because it's used in commercial kitchens and is plebes like to ape professional chefs. I honestly don't think it easier or better for home use. 

I struggle to find something I actually want to cook with that method.

----------


## ercchry

> I think sous vide became popular because it's used in commercial kitchens and is plebes like to ape professional chefs. I honestly don't think it easier or better for home use. 
> 
> I struggle to find something I actually want to cook with that method.



Whaaaatttt... no... I would agree it adds very little to some dishes, but it’s dead simple and if you prep correctly it’s very low effort for the results. Set and forgot has never been more true, less effort than even an electric smoker  :ROFL!: 

The proteins that benefit are those with lots of connecting tissues that need time to breakdown, being about to do this at a lower temp leads to some really nice textures and flavours as usual you’d just stew or braise these meats into oblivion 

For ease, try this:

Buy bulk cryo sealed meats (ie. Costco)

Spend a few hours butchering, seasoning and sealing in vac bags, toss in the freezer.

To cook, straight from freezer into bath and leave it. Do not get easier, clean up is a breeze, usually just a cast iron from that delicious butter based reverse sear

----------


## killramos

Also practical. I can start a multi hour cook from the office and only need to sear when I get home.

----------


## rage2

Consistency is why I sous vide. Perfect steaks and wings every single time. 


@killramos
 nailed the chicken temps, cook it under the recommended temps and it’s tender, juicy, fall off the bone good. I do it whenever I’m not feeding the kids.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Whaaaatttt... no...



I just love to rustle your jimmies about food stuff. It's my favourite hobby.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I just love to rustle your jimmies about food stuff. It's my favourite hobby.



We may be Eskimo buddies because I like to rustle his jimmies too. I cook some good organic salmon in sous vide with a little butter, salt, pepper. Simple meal.

----------


## ercchry

> I just love to rustle your jimmies about food stuff. It's my favourite hobby.



Because you know that it’s only going to lead to an invite for an amazing meal; that’s all this is. I know!  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Because you know that it’s only going to lead to an invite for an amazing meal; that’s all this is. I know!



Are you your own hype man?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

I smell Beyond Dinner Party Wars...

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I smell Beyond Dinner Party Wars...



and a dance off!

----------


## Disoblige

> and a dance off!

----------


## ercchry

> I smell Beyond Dinner Party Wars...



It was short lived last time... mostly 
@flipstah
 and 
@msommers
 fault, 
@Cos
 and myself hosted... they did not, tisk, tisk  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> It was short lived last time... mostly 
> @flipstah
>  and 
> @msommers
>  fault, 
> @Cos
>  and myself hosted... they did not, tisk, tisk



What did I do?! I’ma minority; we do no wrong

----------


## ercchry

> What did I do?! I’ma minority; we do no wrong



You did NOTHING... and that’s the point  :ROFL!: 

But seriously, was fun. We need to reboot those or just the foodie meets when the world allows

----------


## flipstah

Is anyone an independent MP here? Apparently in Ontario, you can have soirées

----------


## Pacman

I've got one of these incoming. For occasional use, are Ziploc freezer bags ok or do I now need to invest in some type of vacuum bagging machine?

----------


## JordanEG6

> I've got one of these incoming. For occasional use, are Ziploc freezer bags ok or do I now need to invest in some type of vacuum bagging machine?



I use Ziploc Freezer Bags as I don't have a vacuum sealer. Obviously the vacuum sealer is a better way to go just in case the Ziplocs leaks. I'd only had this happen once, but it does happen.

----------


## bjstare

> I've got one of these incoming. For occasional use, are Ziploc freezer bags ok or do I now need to invest in some type of vacuum bagging machine?



I've only ever used ziploc freezer bags.

If you're at all concerned about the seal, just make sure you have some fold back clips (or something similar) to secure the top of the bag to the side of your container above the water line. It's an easy insurance policy if somehow the bag comes open, and will also ensure your food stays fully submerged.

----------


## killramos

I’m a big fan of my vacuum sealer, Costco sells a decent one along with more bags than you will use in years.

Switching to vac seal versus ziplock really upped my Anova game.

----------


## cyra1ax

IIRC the $150 Foodsaver is going on sale for $100 at Costco next month(can't remember if it's an executive member exclusive or not).

----------


## Brent.ff

where you see that?

----------


## ercchry

> I’m a big fan of my vacuum sealer, Costco sells a decent one along with more bags than you will use in years.
> 
> Switching to vac seal versus ziplock really upped my Anova game.



It was a noticeable difference for sure... I probably go through one of those Costco foodsaver variety packs of bags once/year or so? Maybe more haha. 

The expanding bags are a PITA to get a good seal on but do accept very large portions... like briskets, which is good for smoked meat curing

----------


## Buster

Vacmaster chamber sealer.

----------


## killramos

Yea plus I like using my food saver for general meat storage. Whether it’s bulk raw cuts, or even cooked meat that I freeze and have on hand for sandwiches etc ( cook up a bunch of chicken and then portion out a weeks worth of chicken for club sandwiches that week). Recently vac sealed 5 bags of sliced ham which I’ve been using for sandwiches.

My food saver is ancient compared to the new models too. I’m sure there are better models out there (I think Anova makes a branded one if that’s your schtick).

Overall, my vac sealer is one of the better and more used appliances in my kitchen.

----------


## sabad66

> IIRC the $150 Foodsaver is going on sale for $100 at Costco next month(can't remember if it's an executive member exclusive or not).



thx for heads up, foodsaver has been on my list for a while now. Will watch out for the sale.

----------


## dirtsniffer

interested as well. Being doing the ziploc storage for long enough and it isn't great.

----------


## ercchry

Sous vide reheat + vacuum sealed individual leftover bbq portions are the shit! About 90% of what it was fresh when you find them 6 months later in the bottom of the deep freeze  :ROFL!: 

Makes it way easier to justify smoking a shoulder or brisket in covid lockdown

----------


## killramos

Reheating vac sealed food is definitely one of the more overlooked SV upsides.

----------


## Strider

> Vacmaster chamber sealer.



I've wanted one for years, but where do you even put one of these? It's definitely not a countertop appliance (maybe if it had red knobs) and would need a power source to hide it in a cabinet or pantry.

----------


## Buster

> I've wanted one for years, but where do you even put one of these? It's definitely not a countertop appliance (maybe if it had red knobs) and would need a power source to hide it in a cabinet or pantry.



Mine sits in the garage on a workbench. It weighs 100 lbs or something

----------


## killramos

Seems like overkill. Does it really do a better job?

----------


## bjstare

> Seems like overkill. Does it really do a better job?



Go away.

----------


## Strider

> Seems like overkill. Does it really do a better job?



Infinitely better if you're sealing something with any moisture in it.

----------


## ercchry

> Infinitely better if you're sealing something with any moisture in it.



That’s for sure... pro tip for the (besides the obvious manual stop to vacuum) foodsaver: dangle the bag off the counter... removes way more air before the liquid starts creeping up

----------


## ExtraSlow

I run the Cabellas "commercial grade" vac sealer and it's much better than the cheapie one I had previously. They go on sale once a year, I think in the fall around hunting season. I am fully happy with it, and I think it make any sous vide adventures slightly less hassle. 
However, for sure you can use zipper bags and many do without incident.

----------


## Buster

> Seems like overkill. Does it really do a better job?



Of course it's overkill. And over course it does a better job.

You need to change its oil!

----------


## killramos

:ROFL!:

----------


## Brent.ff

I don’t think the sous vide shines quite as bright as pork tenderloin. It’s like eating meat-butter

----------


## The_Penguin

> I dont think the sous vide shines quite as bright as pork tenderloin. Its like eating meat-butter

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I need to place this video here, to minimize my chances of losing it.
I miss Shawarma so, so much!

----------


## roopi

Finally going to by one of these. Is this a good model/deal? https://www.costco.ca/anova-sous-vid...100711107.html

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Finally going to by one of these. Is this a good model/deal? https://www.costco.ca/anova-sous-vid...100711107.html



Yes, but I'd just buy the cooker and use something different for the tank. Like a simple pot and then the converted cooler Rage & me have if you turn out to like using it a lot.

----------


## roopi

Is there something wrong with this tank? Is it just the size? I'm only cooking for two so I figured this would be the easiest.

----------


## bjstare

Nothing wrong with it imo, just more money than necessary for a plastic bin. 

I think that Costco deal is solid. If you aren’t sure if you’ll use this or not, I’d probably think about getting the cheaper anova and just using a pot.

----------


## killramos

Yea I just use a big stock pot personally. Not ideal for a super long cook or a big hunk of meat but does the job.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Maybe I'm reconsidering... It looks like Amazon has that Precision cooker for $229 so for the same price, you're getting a covered water bath for free.
*To say that water bath is $70 is ridiculous, though.
If rather save $40 on the cooker alone and then use a pot I already own.

----------


## bjstare

> Maybe I'm reconsidering... It looks like Amazon has that Precision cooker for $229 so for the same price, you're getting a covered water bath for free.
> *To say that water bath is $70 is ridiculous, though.
> If rather save $40 on the cooker alone and then use a pot I already own.



Yeah I actually didn’t look at the anova site before, they want like $130 for that bucket/rack. This is a great deal compared to msrp haha.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yeah I actually didnt look at the anova site before, they want like $130 for that bucket/rack. This is a great deal compared to msrp haha.



RoFL!
"Brought to you by the makers of Bey Blades! If you like paying a markup that would make diamonds blush on fractions of a nickle's worth of recycled plastic, we've got a product for you!!"

----------


## killramos

> RoFL!
> "Brought to you by the makers of Bey Blades! If you like paying a markup that would make diamonds blush on fractions of a nickle's worth of recycled plastic, we've got a product for you!!"



Man those were the shit when I was 8. Right up until one Asian kid went to crossroads and picked up a bunch of metal parts which had the result of ruining everyone else’s tops as well as a few arenas.

What a guy.

----------


## sabad66

> IIRC the $150 Foodsaver is going on sale for $100 at Costco next month(can't remember if it's an executive member exclusive or not).



Im seeing this one online for $30 off. Anyone know if its $50 off in store or is it same price?
https://www.costco.ca/.product.2105490.html

----------


## ExtraSlow

If anyone wants the best vac sealer, the Cabela's commercial ones are no joke. Get the wideboi if you want to seal a full brisket or other large items.

----------


## cyra1ax

Thanks for the reminder Mr.Slowly, this Foodsaver is on sale at Costco.ca for $120.

----------


## sabad66

> I’m seeing this one online for $30 off. Anyone know if it’s $50 off in store or is it same price?
> https://www.costco.ca/.product.2105490.html



well in case anyone else was curious, was just at Sunridge and looks like they don't carry this model in store. Maybe other locations do.

However it wasn't a complete waste of time for me because they have a promo where if you sign up for auto renew for your membership, you get a $25 voucher for an online purchase. So ended up stopping at the membership desk on my way out and signing up for auto-renew, and used the coupon to buy this online for a final price of $100ish

----------


## killramos

Costco online and in store very rarely have the same products, and almost never have the same prices.

----------


## Pacman

The online model is a 5 series and the one in the store is a 3 series. I bought the in-store one last month and it works well. I suspect the one online is a higher end model for less money (after the discount) so it's probably the better way to go.

----------


## bjstare

That looks like a solid option. I want to get it, but I also have a hard time buying (yet another) small appliance that I don't really _need_. Ziploc bags seem to do the trick.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I have something called a Cross Rib Roast that doesn't sound familiar to me, so I guess I've never bought that, before.
School me up!

Looks like _Consumer Reports_ folks are saying 12hr at about 132°F. What should I toss in the bag? 
Montreal steak spice? BBQ sauce? Wine? S&P? Lemons? Urine? Oil? Beer? Duck Fois Gras?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^maybe I should have started a mega poll.
After a comprehensive analysis of all the responses, I selected 8hr at 131°F with Montreal Steak Spice, a bit of Keg BBQ sauce and a few splashes of Lea & Perrins.





It was quite good, particularly for a very inexpensive roast.
Still a long way from "tender" but not so tough that little kids would complain.

----------


## Brent.ff

Despite what a lot of the ads will tell you, I dont think sous vide can save a garbage cut.. it just makes better cuts better

----------


## jwslam

> Despite what a lot of the ads will tell you, I dont think sous vide can save a garbage cut.. it just makes better cuts better



I would agree, and add though that it's harder to mess up garbage cuts w/ overcooking

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm not so sure about that... I think this was substantially more tender than if I simply roasted it in the oven or BBQ.
And most recipes recommended 12hr, not only 8. I was just too lazy to get up early in my completely non-hung-over state.

----------


## ercchry

False... you’re just doing it wrong


EDIT: upload really degrades images... sirloin tip, cheapest beef packers at Costco 



Best $2 steaks around, 24-48hr @126.5F

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

48 hours? Holy crap.

----------


## ercchry

> 48 hours? Holy crap.



Got nothin on a 96hr oxtail!

Sirloin is a little too mushy at 48hr though haha 24-36hr max, short ribs are pretty spectacular at 48hr though, especially at 126.5F, med-rare short ribs are trippy

----------


## The_Penguin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3wB68py1A0

These guys Sous Vide!

----------


## jwslam

> sirloin tip, cheapest beef packers at Costco



buys a sirloin tip... calls it garbage

show me how you eat a outside round $2.99 per lb superstore roast.

----------


## bjstare

> buys a sirloin tip... calls it garbage
> 
> show me how you eat a outside round $2.99 per lb superstore roast.



Step 1: put it in the garbage.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> buys a *AAA* sirloin tip... calls it garbage...



^fixed

----------


## ercchry

> buys a sirloin tip... calls it garbage
> 
> show me how you eat a outside round $2.99 per lb superstore roast.



Why would I pay more for an even worse cut at superstore??

----------


## killramos

> buys a sirloin tip... calls it garbage
> 
> show me how you eat a outside round $2.99 per lb superstore roast.



Sounds like Jerky to me

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Now posting in correct thread for SV part.
AAA Bottom Blade Roasts from Costco, heavily seasoned, done for 30 hours at 129°F. Smelled delicious after, so I'm confident there was no botulism and the bag didn't puff up with sewer gas.
Before & after. No surprise they don't look good after SV.





Summary - these still had parts that were chewy enough for an adult to spit out. I've only cut into the larger, poorly shaped one but it was basically not tender.
Tasted good, but not really a treat.

----------


## Buster

Leave it in longer

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I have a frozen Prime rib that I'd like to sous vide. I feel like I should thaw it, season it, seal it and cook. But I'd love to be lazy and simply toss some seasoning in the bag (because it ain't going to stick to the frozen roast), seal it and cook it from frozen.
Will that be an unmitigated disaster that will escalate our cLiMaTe EmErGeNcY?

----------


## ExtraSlow

You can cook from frozen, no problem. One of the huge advantages of sous vide, just need to add a little time, but I assume your plan for that roast was reasonably long anyway. 
I don't think the seasoning result will differ at all either.

I have some cheapass AA minus strip beef that I'm going to sous vide this week. I covered it in brazilian spice when I vac-sealed it, so it's a sorts pichana inspired thing. I think it's going to be wicked. That cut will need longer time.

----------


## killramos

I don’t see why that wouldn’t work.

But I would consider doing a room temp SV for a few hours to defrost it. Take it out and season. Then re bag and cook.

I don’t have any rational reason for why that’s necessary tho.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I "usually" prep and spice the raw meat and then bag it and put it in the freezer, so I've cooked from frozen plenty of times. I just feel like the spice won't be evenly distributed if I put it on the frozen meat but I guess so much juice is going to come out and bathe in it that it's probably not an issue.
Over thinking is my favourite.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I say juice bath is effective enough.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Went for it. Was delicious.

Longer version:
I squirted a small amount of BBQ sauce top & bottom (of the bag) along with a sprig of rosemary and thyme and a healthy dose of this new spice I got called Frag Out - Battle Buddy (All Purpose). Went 7hr (instead of 6 because frozen solid) at 136°F and also flipped it a few times to distribute dE JuIcEs and then finished on the propane grill with every fucking burner available on because -35°C¡!¡!!

Small fire torched a bone for a few seconds longer than I'd have preferred, but still nothing to be ashamed about. Super tender and excellent flavour that was not salty, at all and was (thankfully) not thyme/rosemary dominated because it sure smelled like it was going to be that way.

My dad is visiting and was super, super pumped about it and is writing down "Sue-Veed" in his booklet because he credits all this flavour to this miraculous new tech. Feels pretty good.

It was absolutely excellent, but not a moment of genius, which I'll take. Pics:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cooking from frozen s a huge advantage to sooo veeedee. Glad you went for it and gold your dad is happy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Rocking my $5.97 AA striploin steaks today in some Brazilian spices. These will need 2 hours to be tender before I sear on the propane grill.

----------


## Pacman

I keep ruining striploin doing sous vide.

I vacuum seal them with spice. Freeze them. Set up my Annova Nano to 129* for 1 hour 45 mins. Pull them out, pat them dry, put on some mayonnaise on each side. I've got a cast iron fry pan going on medium heat with some butter and put them on for 45 seconds a side to sear them. 

The result is not great, I get a steak that is barely pink in the middle and barely looks "seared" on the outside. Steak has a rubbery texture to it and it's not aesthetically pleasing as it doesn't have a nice charred black look on the outside.

Any thoughts what I'm doing wrong?

----------


## Buster

How thick are the steaks? SV benefits more from thicker cuts of meat.

Also when you sear, turn that shit up as hot as it will go.

----------


## killramos

Your pan shouldnt be medium high. It should be as hot as you can possibly get it.

Steaks right into pan with high smoke temp oil ( the mayo works too I guess but you need to reallly get the steaks in contact with the pan with mayo method)

Add butter to pan once steaks are in and baste. The butter with melt instantly.

That said. Getting the surface of a sous vide steak dry is really really really hard. You need that pan SCREAMING hot, to the point that most burners just wont cut it for that internet char you are looking for.

Maybe consider a sear zall to finish them up a touch?

Personally. I have moved on from SV steaks to reverse sear on the grill / kamado with much better and consistent results.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That cast iron pan should be so hot that smoke erupts when the meat hits it. Insanely hot. Too hot is what you want.

----------


## rage2

I have a gas stove, throw the steak on the highest rack position with broil on high. Flames firing right on the surface of the steaks. Works so well.

----------


## JfuckinC

I do steaks 132* for two hours then either pan sear them on highest heat or bbq sear them also on the highest heat. Always turns out amazing.

I sous vide a 15lb prime rib for Christmas, didnt do it long enough though fml so had to sear that fucker for a bit haha, still dang good.

----------


## Buster

> I have a gas stove, throw the steak on the highest rack position with broil on high. Flames firing right on the surface of the steaks. Works so well.



This method is the best but most people don't have access to a flame overhead broiler.

----------


## GTR_Auto

Here is my recipe: 

season with salt / pepper / garlic powder
3 hours @ 125F 
Pat dry
season with Montreal steak spice 
Sear on BBQ (High) ~1min per side / ~30sec top and bottom
 :Love:

----------


## ercchry

> I keep ruining striploin doing sous vide.
> 
> I vacuum seal them with spice. Freeze them. Set up my Annova Nano to 129* for 1 hour 45 mins. Pull them out, pat them dry, put on some mayonnaise on each side. I've got a cast iron fry pan going on medium heat with some butter and put them on for 45 seconds a side to sear them. 
> 
> The result is not great, I get a steak that is barely pink in the middle and barely looks "seared" on the outside. Steak has a rubbery texture to it and it's not aesthetically pleasing as it doesn't have a nice charred black look on the outside.
> 
> Any thoughts what I'm doing wrong?



As mentioned… more heat. Also wait for the butter to be brown (no more bubbling) it’s the milk solids that are doing the work here for your char. Dry meat as well like Killy said. Not only pat it dry with paper towel before the pan, but clean off all that spice with it too, give it a good rub. Plus burned spices are not great tasting. Get that shit off. It’s already done it’s job infusing the meat in the bath.

129F is a little high. 126F would be better. Also strip loin has a fair amount of connecting tissue. It can handle 3-5hrs in the bath easily. 

For best internal colour, you really have to slice and let the meat oxidate after sous vide or it will be very pale pink and look more med-well than mid-rare

Edit: example of colour change… same steak freshly cut vs plated. Also for anyone wondering on the char here… cast iron with miso butter. The miso adds great colour

----------


## Pacman

Thanks for the replies. The last time I ran high heat on our gas stove (I think it's 20,000 BTU on the burner) and tried to sear the steak, I had all the fire alarms going off due to intense smoke and I got hairline cracks in the enamel on the cast iron pan. I now use a non-enameled pan but still not keen on potentially having the fire department show up. 

I will try at a lower temp next time for the sous vide portion and will slowly start raising the temp on the stove. I'll also do a better job of drying off the meat. I think once we use up the striploin I'll start buying sirloin as they will be a bit thicker and perhaps give me a bit more of a buffer for searing them.

----------


## killramos

You definitely need to run your ventilation fan on max for proper searing.

At my old place it tripped the alarm every time. Is what it is.

----------


## rage2

> Thanks for the replies. The last time I ran high heat on our gas stove (I think it's 20,000 BTU on the burner) and tried to sear the steak, I had all the fire alarms going off due to intense smoke and I got hairline cracks in the enamel on the cast iron pan. I now use a non-enameled pan but still not keen on potentially having the fire department show up. 
> 
> I will try at a lower temp next time for the sous vide portion and will slowly start raising the temp on the stove. I'll also do a better job of drying off the meat. I think once we use up the striploin I'll start buying sirloin as they will be a bit thicker and perhaps give me a bit more of a buffer for searing them.



Smoke is way worse on a pan haha. Nothing I do has worked to avoid smoke alarms which is why I switched to the oven. Less smoke and controlled way better so the fan sucks out most of it. I still have all the fans on in the house, and door open to help and it seems to work good enough not to trigger smoke alarms. 

In the summers it’s on a quick 1 min sear per side on the bbq. Only use the oven in the winters.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bbq outdoors is the solution. Smoke is a good sign.

----------


## killramos

Smoke is my favourite type of cooking

----------


## jwslam

> This method is the best but most people don't have access to a flame overhead broiler.



Do you even live in Aspen if you don't have one of these?

----------


## The_Penguin

> 129F is a little high. 126F would be better. Also strip loin has a fair amount of connecting tissue. It can handle 3-5hrs in the bath easily.



This!
126 or 127 max. Also minimum 3 hours for a Striploin. I think you'll notice an improvement there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Do you even live in Aspen if you don't have one of these?



 Is this the quiznos toaster thing?

----------


## ercchry

This is my alternative to outside searing when it’s cold  :ROFL!:

----------


## JfuckinC

shit that's actually such a good idea lol

----------


## Strider

> Thanks for the replies. The last time I ran high heat on our gas stove (I think it's 20,000 BTU on the burner) and tried to sear the steak, I had all the fire alarms going off due to intense smoke and I got hairline cracks in the enamel on the cast iron pan. I now use a non-enameled pan but still not keen on potentially having the fire department show up. 
> 
> I will try at a lower temp next time for the sous vide portion and will slowly start raising the temp on the stove. I'll also do a better job of drying off the meat. I think once we use up the striploin I'll start buying sirloin as they will be a bit thicker and perhaps give me a bit more of a buffer for searing them.



There's no way sirloin will lead to a better outcome.
Definitely have to go with the non-enameled pan. As already stated, 100% dry it out the surface of the meat as best you can. You could also try coating the meat with oil after drying, instead of adding oil to the pan.

----------


## Brent.ff

also ditch the mayo. mayo sears great, but definitely burns faster then just searing it by itself..

----------


## killramos

One thing with the searing. It really works better when you are using a properly thick piece of meat. Half inch steaks aren’t going to cut it as they curl too much when they hit the pan and you will just end up with a limited ring of sear.

Thicker heavier pieces of meat do the trick here. Plus it always helps to jot Crowd the pan ( no matter how tempting it is to jam 2-3 steaks in there ).

Play around with different “depth”s of oil ( I use depth loosely because you don’t want too much in there ), just a bit more oil helps to smooth out any unevenness in the surface of the steak and get a more uniform sear. Having a super super level stove also helps with this.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm to dumb to sear inside, SO just get my BBQ grille (which is cast iron) as hot as she goes and let it rip out there. Smoke clouds are fun.

----------


## killramos

I also do that.

But I also like trying different things.

----------


## Buster

> Do you even live in Aspen if you don't have one of these?



that's what I use actually...

----------


## suntan

That's why Buster is not miserable.

----------


## JfuckinC

Going to try [email protected]* on these today. Steak spice, fresh garlic and trying some shallots in there!

Will pan fry in cast iron, now to wait lol

----------


## Buster

> Going to try [email protected]* on these today. Steak spice, fresh garlic and trying some shallots in there!
> 
> Will pan fry in cast iron, now to wait lol



Yum. Post after pics

----------


## JfuckinC

Sear coulda been hotter, did cast iron on the bbq to mitigate the smoke issue haha. I swear this nat gas bbq can’t get to 450*.. old propane would rip to 500* in no time lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

For sure different bbqs have different heat capacity. My Weber is ridiculous, get insanely hot.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That looks super good, and you got to use your fancy new knife!
Yes, methane is a bastard gas. My propane hit 675°F in the wind, this evening. I love that iron pan idea, though. I don't know why I've never thought to try that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sous vide strip steaks again. 4h at 141f. Sear on rhe cast iron grille of my Weber Spirit II 210.
Pan fried asparagus and mash.

----------


## killramos

141?

:frownyface:

----------


## ExtraSlow

A better cut I would have done lower. 141 is right where I wanted this and I stand by the results. 
Me putting the temp in my post is not an accident.

Its not like I'm tearing down our democratic institutions or something.

----------


## killramos

> A better cut I would have done lower. 141 is right where I wanted this and I stand by the results. 
> Me putting the temp in my post is not an accident.
> 
> Its not like I'm tearing down our democratic institutions or something.



If I could freeze your accounts I would

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think it's really important to continue dialogue even with those who's opinions are offensive to us.

----------


## ercchry

Here is a 127F sirloin ’trash’ top centre, something or other $70/full packer to offset that nonsense

----------


## ExtraSlow

Beef dips yesterday.



Biggest hassle is caremelizing the onions. Usually just fry em, but took the time to do it properly.

----------


## dj_rice

The bun to meat ratio is terrible

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The bun to meat ratio is terrible



Is this thread about Christy Mack?

----------


## Strider

Never could bring myself to keep a Vacmaster in the kitchen or bring my food to the basement or garage to vacuum seal it, so I just ordered one of these


https://ca.anovaculinary.com/product...sealer-120v-ca

more details on the American site
https://anovaculinary.com/anova-prec...vacuum-sealer/

----------


## The_Penguin

Niiiice!

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## JfuckinC

you guys are mental lol, my $60 amazon vaccum sealer works great! sealed a pile o costco meats last night....

----------


## Strider

> pic



For the same price, a chamber sealer is way more versatile and doesn't need ridged/dimpled bags




> you guys are mental lol, my $60 amazon vaccum sealer works great! sealed a pile o costco meats last night....



I've got a $50 foodsaver that works great too, but a chamber is next level.

----------


## ExtraSlow

For the record, Cabela's puts thier sealers on sale twice a year for about 50% off. I had a cheap sealer, and when it broke a bought a good one.

----------


## killramos

My main issue with my current sealer is it takes up a lot of space the other 364.9 days a year I am not using it.

Neither of these seems to fix that problem.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I get unnatural satisfaction from my sealer. I have many things less worthy of storage than that.

I also use it 2-3 times a month.

----------


## Brent.ff

Ive been cheap AF and have managed ~6 years with ziplock bags and sous vide 2-3 times a week (shrimp tonight, chicken thighs on Monday). Always look at the foodsavers at Costco but pretty rare that it would be required

----------


## JordanEG6

> I’ve been cheap AF and have managed ~6 years with ziplock bags and sous vide 2-3 times a week (shrimp tonight, chicken thighs on Monday). Always look at the foodsavers at Costco but pretty rare that it would be required



Same here. I've been using our sous vide devices for over 6 years and freezer bags seem to suffice. Recently did a 6lb 'smoked' brisket in the water bath using a giant freezer bag and it turned out great.

----------


## JfuckinC

Realistically i only switched so i could freeze costco meat or else i'd prob be ziplocin still too haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah I use vac sealer for bulk meat pretty often.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Realistically i only switched so i could freeze costco meat or else i'd prob be ziplocin still too haha



I get mine from costo. Season, ziplock, cook a few weeks later.

----------


## ercchry

Anyone praising ziplock either has never experienced the difference, or is justifying being cheap

----------


## killramos

I typically vac seal big batches, 20-30 bags at least.

No fucking way I am touching the immersion method and ziplocks for that. Let alone the fact that vax sealing is demonstrateably superior.

Trust me your time is worth more than the cents a bag you are saving. Hopefully so is the quality of your meat.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Anyone praising ziplock either has never experienced the difference, or is justifying being cheap



Whats the difference when it comes to cooking results? My dad has a vac sealer and dont think it makes a demonstrable difference to bagging it. I do agree that it would make a difference for the freeze process. 

Next time i'm at costco and they have the sealer on sale i'll prob spring for it.

----------


## ercchry

You ever cook anything for over 12hrs? You ever have a ziplock not seal and water gets in? You ever do any cooks above 160F (like corn) and the bag almost melts?

But yes freezing is major. So satisfying pulling a already seasoned meal out of the deep freeze from when you did a big prep 6 months ago and just plopping it into the bath knowing it’s going to taste perfect, no freezer burn, no bag failures

----------


## BigDL

I agree its great for buying bulk at Costco, usually I buy the whole pork loin for some cheap meals. The other nice bonus is the peace of mind on long cooks that it won't fail like a ziplock can and could ruin a multi day cook.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Since we all live in the wooded part of a third world country, I think it's clear that super expensive bags and sealing devices are strictly required.
Imagine if we lived in a place where we could order pizza in an instant if our bags failed?!!?!??
As if such a place even exists, LoL!!!

----------


## speedog



----------


## ExtraSlow

Vacuum sealing is a small but better for some thing, and much better for other things. I don't think it should be controversial that people see the appeal. 
TPIM, you okay bro? So aggressive lately.

----------


## Disoblige

> TPIM, you okay bro? So aggressive lately.



Feeling the pressure of #1 spot. Like Justin Bieber when he was younger.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I can't even tell... That's not a good sign!
Got bumped up at work and haven't had a vacation day in about 5 months. 
Time for a day off I think.

----------


## JfuckinC

Any of you culinary titans know where I can get a cast iron griddle for my bbq? Need morrrreee sear space. Local?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Any of you culinary titans know where I can get a cast iron griddle for my bbq? Need morrrreee sear space. Local?



Triangle Store has one on sale. Cabellas is another option.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Triangle Store has one on sale. Cabellas is another option.



I have one from there, but I thought it was $30...
Maybe not same brand. It's good though

----------


## JfuckinC

That’s a serious sale. Might have to go grab it thanks!!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Thats a serious sale. Might have to go grab it thanks!!



*No rush. You will have trouble finding that griddle not "on sale".

----------


## suntan

True or false: Sous vide steak tastes more like roast beef than steak.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> True or false: Sous vide steak tastes more like roast beef than steak.



I didn't think that.

----------


## killramos

Maybe if you don’t sear it properly

----------


## dirtsniffer

Got a sous vide stick for Christmas.. anyone have a good source for recipes? Not exactly sure where to start

----------


## ExtraSlow

Key with sous vide is the finishing. Focus your efforts and attention on the finishing step and you'll be generally happy regardless of "recipe" imo.

I think beef is the best meat to start with.

----------


## bjstare

Pork ribs and steak are my go-to sous vide items.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Guga on YouTube is an excellent source. I guess he has multiple channels now, but the one called "Sous Vide Everything" is the one I watch.

----------


## rage2

> Maybe if you don’t sear it properly





-suntan, probably

----------


## dirtsniffer

Its kind of ironic to me that the most important part of sous vide is totally unrelated to it.

Did a couple pork tenderloins a few nights ago. 1.5 hours at 150. The cook was nice, tried to brown it under the broiler, which didn't really work. 6/10.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, the sous vide is boring and easy. The end result depends way more on the finishing.

----------


## suntan

> Attachment 110681
> 
> -suntan, probably



Haha, nah some guy on a yt channel said how he thinks sv steak tastes more like roast beef than “steak” and some people agreed with him. Wanted your guys’ take since people on yt are total fucking idiots.

----------


## killramos

> Got a sous vide stick for Christmas.. anyone have a good source for recipes? Not exactly sure where to start



Serious eats

----------


## The_Penguin

> Serious eats



Yep. Serious Eats, and Sous Vide Everything.

----------


## killramos

Kenji Lopez is my spirit animal

----------


## Buster

I like Kenji when he sticks to the food talk. But outside of that he's a NoCal woke dbag.

----------


## killramos

I can’t say I’ve seen any of his political videos so I’m safe

----------


## dirtsniffer

Trying out a top sirloin cap today

----------


## dirtsniffer

Did about 4hr at 135. Seared off in a cast iron. House is smokey.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thoughts and opinions?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Turned out really good! Enjoyed that each slice was uniformly done. Need some work on when to season the meat.

----------


## Strider

> Got a sous vide stick for Christmas.. anyone have a good source for recipes? Not exactly sure where to start



Serious Eats as already mentioned
Chefsteps (although not sure if their free content library is still around)
and as always, the sous vide bible for pasteurization times https://douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html#Table_5.1




> Its kind of ironic to me that the most important part of sous vide is totally unrelated to it.
> 
> Did a couple pork tenderloins a few nights ago. 1.5 hours at 150. The cook was nice, tried to brown it under the broiler, which didn't really work. 6/10.



150 is really high for pork tenderloin, especially if you're searing it right out of the bag. Most recipes tend towards 145°F, but I like mine at 139°. If you're concerned about food safety or feeding anyone immunocompromised, follow the pasteurization time/temp guide.

Cast iron pan or charcoal chimney is definitely the best way to sear. Oiling the meat instead of the pan helps to control the smokiness.

----------


## Buster

pork is really safe nowadays, especially if you SV it. Go medium rare.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> pork is really safe nowadays, especially if you SV it. Go medium rare.



And its texture isn't ruined by leaving it more rare.
Chicken - I'm looking your way.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, pork is nice at lower temps. Chicken, can just go fuck itself.

----------


## BigDL

I normally buy a whole pork loin, cut the middle out for a big roast then pack away the 2 ends as pork chops. Salt and pepper then freeze the pork chops, I leave them about an inch thick. Cook at 145 and finish in a hot pan, super consistent and I don't have to worry about over cooking them. Kiddo loves it so it makes life so much easier for me.

----------


## Brent.ff

> 150 is really high for pork tenderloin, especially if you're searing it right out of the bag. Most recipes tend towards 145°F, but I like mine at 139°. If you're concerned about food safety or feeding anyone immunocompromised, follow the pasteurization time/temp guide.
> Cast iron pan or charcoal chimney is definitely the best way to sear. Oiling the meat instead of the pan helps to control the smokiness.




Pork tenderloin has got to be where sous vide shines the brightest. 140 for an hour or so is magic.

----------


## BigDL

I did that for a "camping" trip, sous vide it at home, then wrapped with bacon and reheated/cooked on the fire at the camping site.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's some big brain time right there.

----------


## Brent.ff

havent done the wrap in bacon, but have 100% sous vide, ice bath and then bring steak for camping.. so good.

----------


## Buster

I don't understand bacon wrapping. Get a good sear on the meat. If you want bacon flavor cook up some bacon and slap it on top.

----------


## JfuckinC

big sear thing, don't overload your searing surface, it will pull too much heat.

When i have people over my shit never sears as good as when it's me and my wife, and i get embarrassed  :Cry:

----------


## tirebob

> big sear thing, don't overload your searing surface, it will pull too much heat.
> 
> When i have people over my shit never sears as good as when it's me and my wife, and i get embarrassed



The only thing embarrassing is serving boiled meet...  :Angel: 

I kid I kid!!  :Love:

----------


## dirtsniffer

2 hours at 132. Smoky fucking sear again. Need to figure something out.

Ignore the mound of horseradish. I am a savage.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The sear will smoke. Do it outside.

----------


## dirtsniffer

It's cause of my damn builder grade ventilation

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

BBQ side burner, yo!

----------


## JfuckinC

Ya sear on the BBQ! Hopefully yours gets hotter than mine.

----------


## killramos

Searzall also an option

----------


## Buster

I have one of those home overhead broilers. Works great.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Searzall also an option



This or just a naked torch.

----------

